# What does your agency ride in...



## emtal233

At the volunteer ambulance corps we have three type III PL customs on Ford E-450 chasis, and one Freightliner FL50 also from PL Custom vehicles. At the Hospital EMS service I work for all are type III Wheeled Coach custom series except for BLS city 911 units which are Wheeled Coach vans....


----------



## Jon

My One Co. Has a HORTON! type III on an e350 (next one is E450, can't wait   ) 
and a f350 crew cab, Reading body QRS


Other Squad uses AEV's
2 E350 mini-mods
1 E350 Type II with lift kit and 4wd (top heavy as sin, and I WILL NOT USE IT IN SNOW)
2 F350 type I's
1 Tahoe w/ command package, vector bar, arrowstick, SWEET truck, just nice when the lights actually all WORK 


Jon


----------



## Chimpie

NEW RULE!  You must post pictures of your rigs.  LOL


----------



## rescuecpt

*Eaton's Neck FD Ambulance Truck #5 (driven by yours truly):*












*Eaton's Neck FD Rescue Truck #1:*






*Commack Volunteer Ambulance Corps antique ambulance:*






*Commack Volunteer Ambulance Corps new twin PL's*

















*Commack Volunteer Ambulance Corps older twin PL's*


----------



## emtal233

I have a few I wanted to post but I can't seem to find the option.....?


----------



## ffemt8978

> _Originally posted by emtal233_@Feb 14 2005, 09:37 PM
> * I have a few I wanted to post but I can't seem to find the option.....? *


 You need to post them on another website like www.photobucket.com and then link to them using the "IMG" button.


----------



## emtal233

Read direct K Thanks.....


----------



## emtal233




----------



## Phridae

2588     1998 Mercy Mountaineer.  Intercept/Command/RRV. Only one in Walworth county.





 2592. 1992 Medtec Type III. Ford Chassis. Very old. Trying to crash this one.   





 2593. 1993 First Response Type II. Ford Van. Only one in Walworth county.





 2594  2004 Wheeled Coach Type III. Ford Chassis. New. "Wheeled Roach" as we call it. 





 2596 1996 Road Rescue Type III. Ford Chassis. My baby. Largest box space of our rigs.

Yep. Thats all of them. With 2592, We really are tying to kill it.  We aim for deer and stuff. Its falling appart. Almost always its in the shop getting something fixed or replaced.  

We had one just like it but it was a 1990. That got replaced with 2594 this past summer.


----------



## TTLWHKR

Whacker One...
1968 Chevy Rescu-All Suburban

Made by Amblewagon in Troy, Michigan

Whacker One has a roll-in two man cot, one person can go on the bench (which is on the driver side, and two can hang on the ceiling. It's aged too much to actually hang significant weight from the ceiling. The attendant seat is in front, along with a SMALL cabinet. The "E" cylinder slides in holes in the top of the cabinet.

The wall on the right has storage, I keep the air viva box, and first aid cases in here. The small compartment at the lower left, has broken hinges-so we don't open that. But it would hold backboards, etc. 

In the floor, at the doors is a hole that tools are stored in. Every door on the back also has storage for first aid items. The door on the driver side, rear has an axe and crow bar attached. There is also storage on the facade of the partition between the cab and patient compartment. It has three lights in the center of the ceiling, and a shock light at the front. The siren is electronic, and it has no radios.. Some of the outside lights do not work, most have the bulbs removed. It runs fine, automatic, 2 Wheel Drive..

The first aid case is really just old junk, I bought it on eBay, it came from a WWII Ambulance display for reenactors. The resuscitator is steel, and the demand valve is dry-rotted rubber. This came w/ the ambulance, it is OLD... Last test date was 1968, and the Air Vive Resuscitator is actually from the UK. Has adult & Pedi masks, and the plastic cover has aged and stuck to the rubber, the bag deflates when squeezed, then takes that shape. Yuckers.

In fact, I bought all of it on eBay. The ambulance, oxygen kit, first aid case, and resuscitator box. The Oxygen box is wooden, the First aid and resuscitator boxes are a combination of wood, metal, and leather. The great big leather & Steel box w/ red cross is empty, as far as I know anyway, it's heavy and rusted shut. The box at the bottom is wood w/ leather coating and steel-riveted corners. The stuff in side is positivly disgusting. It smells like an old library, and just plain OLD!


----------



## Jon

I bow to you, oh great master whacker.

I am in absolute Awe. I knew you had it bad, but THAT BAD???



Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR

It's worse.. Our dept. never got rid of old apparatus in the 40's-80's; they just sat  it in a field nearby. A past chief owned a junk yard, so nobody ever went through and took stuff off. 

If I can figure out how to move a few dozen vehicles, there are four cadillacs in so-so condition waiting to be restored! We pulled a fire truck out a few years back and restored it. They are in pretty good condition considering they are 30-40 years old, but they were covered with salvage tarps. They never got rid of the equipment off them, a whole closet full of old ambulance stuff, this stuff is museum vintage!

As for the 68, I have it in a rental garage, I'm afraid to keep it in the barn in case of fire, or collapse. I'd like to repaint it, but chances are I'd sell it to restore a caddy. The Rescu-All has absolutely no room in the back, and exhaust fumes leak in through the suction unit. It's supposed to work if you get going and let off on the gas pedal, but it lets air in. I'm thinking the hose is broken or rotted, but I can't find where it's hooked up. My grandfather still owns his caddy, used it toward the end of the funeral home-ambulance years. It's in pretty rough shape, but I'll try to get some pictures of that next week. I took the photos of the 68 when I picked it up in Ohio, and the other pics I stole off eBay when the auctions ended. They weren't in as nice of shape as I thought, in fact I'm tempted to build new cases that look like them.


----------



## medic03

> _Originally posted by emtal233_@Feb 14 2005, 03:39 PM
> * At the volunteer ambulance corps we have three type III PL customs on Ford E-450 chasis, and one Freightliner FL50 also from PL Custom vehicles. At the Hospital EMS service I work for all are type III Wheeled Coach custom series except for BLS city 911 units which are Wheeled Coach vans....  *


 ahhh, a riverhead vollie.  Welcome. It's nice to see more Long islanders on here.


----------



## SafetyPro2

We have two Type II rigs, both built by Leader Emergency Vehicles






This is RA (Rescue Ambulance) 41, our primary rig, parked in front of my house (and yes, my grass looks much better now   ).

Don't have a pic of RA 241, our second rig, but its practically the same as RA 41...has a white roof and slightly different markings, and a slightly different interior layout. There is a picture of it (as originally delivered when it was RA 41) on Leader's website.


----------



## Jon

OK - I've been slacking. here are the rigs from the Company myself and PARescueEmt Vollie at.

Jon





55-1 (Right now mostly out of service becuase of an argument with a deer.

It is a 2000 Ford E-350 Type III ambulance converted by American Emergency Vehicles (AEV). A-1 is equipped and licensed as a Basic Life Support Unit by the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania. A-1 is capable of transporting 2 patients at a time. A-1 is used for both ALS and BLS calls as well as interhospital transfers. A-1 is also equipped with a Mobile Data Terminal and On-spot tire chains. Another feature of A-1 is it’s all around Whelen emergency lighting package. A-1 is also equipped with a Whelen Siren package and an AED.





A-2 is a 2003 Ford E-350 Type III ambulance converted by American Emergency Vehicles (AEV). A-2 is equipped and licensed as a Basic Life Support Unit by the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania. A-2 is capable of transporting 2 patients at a time. A-2 is used for both ALS and BLS calls as well as interhospital transfers. A-2 is also equipped with a Mobile Data Terminal. Another feature of A-2 is it’s all around Code 3 emergency lighting package. A-2 is also equipped with a Federal Signal Siren package and an AED.





A-3 is a 1993 Ford F-350 Type I ambulance converted by American Emergency Vehicles (AEV). A-3 is equipped and licensed as a Basic Life Support Unit by the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania. A-3 is capable of transporting 2 patients at a time. A-3 is used for both ALS and BLS calls as well as interhospital transfers. A-3 is also equipped with a Mobile Data Terminal and four 500w quartz lights to supply additional lighting to scenes such as motor vehicle accidents. Another feature of A-3 is it’s all around Code 3 emergency lighting package. A-3 is also equipped with a Federal Signal Siren package and an AED.





A-5 is a 1995 Ford E-350 Type II ambulance converted by American Emergency Vehicles (AEV). A-5 is equipped and licensed as a Basic Life Support Unit by the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania. A-5 is capable of transporting 2 patients at a time. A-5 is used for both ALS and BLS calls as well as interhospital transfers. A-5 is also equipped with a Mobile Data Terminal and. A-5 is also equipped with 4 wheel drive capabilities converted by Quigley Manufacturing Corporation. Another feature of A-3 is it’s all around Code 3 emergency lighting package. A-5 is also equipped with a Federal Signal Siren package and an AED.





A-6 is a 1994 Ford F-350 Type I ambulance converted by American Emergency Vehicles (AEV). A-6 is equipped and licensed as a Basic Life Support Unit by the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania. A-6 is capable of transporting 2 patients at a time. A-6 is used for both ALS and BLS calls as well as interhospital transfers. A-6 is also equipped with a Mobile Data Terminal and four 500w quartz lights to supply additional lighting to scenes such as motor vehicle accidents. Another feature of A-6 is it’s all around Code 3 emergency lighting package. A-6 is also equipped with a Federal Signal Siren package and an AED.
A-6 is out to be rechassied and will return as a 2005 F350 desiginated A-4.





The supervisor’s vehicle is a 1997 Chevrolet Tahoe, which was converted by Odyssey Automotive Specialty. This vehicle is equipped with many features including a mobile command center, hand tools and a variety of medical supplies. This vehicle is used by the supervisor for responding to incidents such as motor vehicle accidents, structure fires, as well as incidents requiring additional support. This vehicle is also equipped with 4-wheel drive for off road access or bad weather. This vehicle also is equipped with a Mobile Data Terminal and an AED.


----------



## Jon

Here is my other co's rigs:





Ambulance 5. I belive we have everything but a spare set of board splints on this so we could stock 2 ambulances to the state specs. 
2001 E350 / Horton. In the process of being replaced by a 2005 E450 HORTON!






Squad 5 - Stocked beyond the PA QRS requirements, used as $WD assist, 2nd call in district QRS, and manpower assist for Fire and EMS runs.
2004 Reading body, all LED lighting package with Tomar Strobecom.


----------



## emg500

Hey Jon looks like you live close to me 

I regularly run in Uwchlan and at a substation in _West_ Whiteland.

This is our oldest ambulance, A-1. It's a sturdy little vehicle, but its being replaced in the near future.






A-2 has been retired as a result of a bad accident a few years ago that killed a fire fighter, injured several, and totaled an ambulance.

A-3, though, is a piece of junk . It's literally falling apart. The engine sounds like it's about to blow up when it idles...it's sad 






A-4 is one of our better ambulances, it's also the ambulance I had my first call in (swollen ankle...boo)






Our last ambulance, A-5, is without a doubt my favorite ambulance. Sooo spacious and shiny. It even has a sunroof!






Finally, we have 2 medic units.

Our oldest medic unit is a chase car, it's not really used much anymore except when our second unit is broken or when someone needs to get something from home.






Finally, our second medic unit is a Tahoe, though I'm unsure of anything beyond that  (Note: the lightbar has since been changed to LEDs)






All of our ambulances are Hortons, and are equipped with whatever we need to get the job done, MDTs , AEDs, opticom, etc.


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by emg500_@Mar 14 2005, 10:16 PM
> * Hey Jon looks like you live close to me
> 
> I regularly run in Uwchlan and at a substation in West Whiteland.
> 
> This is our oldest ambulance, A-1. It's a sturdy little vehicle, but its being replaced in the near future. *


 anyone who would refer to an 87 rig as "Little" has BIG issues.

87-1 is the BIGGEST E-350 ambulance you can buy from Horton. And rember, up until last year, all the ambulances were BLS rigs.

Gosh.



> *Hey Jon looks like you live close to me*


I guess that means I'll have to keep the derogatory Greenie Weenie comments to myself now.   :lol: 

Jon


----------



## Summit

4 F350 Type I (first outs)
2 E450 Type III (second outs)
2 E450 Type ???? (heavy transport)

Fly cars, command vehicles, etc are F250s, F150s, Blazers, and S10s

the heavy transports are double transport rigs (ie, huge box with TWO stryker stretchers for transporting two to three pts at a time on the long haul down the mountain to the real hospitals)

Anyone else run double transport rigs?


----------



## ffemt8978

No, but we can transport three patients in two of our rigs.  We've got some bars and a folding cot we can hang above the bench seat for the third patient on a backboard.


----------



## Summit

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Mar 15 2005, 02:08 AM
> * No, but we can transport three patients in two of our rigs. We've got some bars and a folding cot we can hang above the bench seat for the third patient on a backboard. *


We can do that in our four 911s, but it wouldn't be so comfortable for a 2hr transport and requires lots of extra moving people around to get them back off the ambulance and onto a stretcher. great for MCI rapid tx, not so great for long interfacilities, or long tx in general.


----------



## TTLWHKR

I had demonstrated for me once after stories from old ambulance attendants, and a bet.. putting nine people on stretchers in a cadillac ambulance. An accident in 1958, and only one ambulance for the county.. they had no choice. The former ambulance was a simple hearse, and it's still used by the funeral home as a hearse, so it was easily accessable. They use it for "imporant people", business owners I suppose, etc.

 

It was true. The Caddy was unusually long, and in those days all they did was load w/ no attendants, so it worked fine. Four on the floor near the rear door, three on the floor near the attendant seats; and two hanging on the ceiling bars on collapsible stretchers.   

The supplies were kept in the doors, under the floor, and under the front seats. Remember it was a still a hearse, it couldn't look like an ambulance. I'd heard stories that after an airplane crash they had four full sized adult caskets in the rear of it. "Large size was a rural necessity". I wish the rear of modern ambulances had that much floor space!


----------



## emg500

> * anyone who would refer to an 87 rig as "Little" has BIG issues.*



Hehe, I should've probably said "little" in reference to our other ambulances, it is by no means a small ambulance though.


----------



## MMiz

emg500,

My god, do those things have seat warmers?  I have honestly never seen such nice ambulances, ever.

What kind of service are you running with?  I just can't imagine running in an ambulance like those, it must be nice.


----------



## TTLWHKR

_Edited by Chimpie to remove profanity._


----------



## Jon

Ok.. my Squad just got a new rig.






The vehicle is a rechassis of a 1992 AEV Type 1 (AMB55-6) 

It is now the new (and improved) AMB55-4 

The chassis is 2005 Ford F-350 Superduty 4x4 

The old box was remounted onto the new chassis with only a few interior changes required...new flooring, new cabinet plexi-glass and new action area switch panel. 
Exterior modifications were: 
Whole unit repainted and lettered 
New lenses on emergency lights 
Dual Grover Air Horns 
Electric step on curbside patient compartment door 
There has been a chrome brushguard installed - don't have a picture yet, but looks SICK!


----------



## SCEMT-B

Depends on what truck isnt in the shop  :lol:  but ussualy an AEV Ford E350, course I'd prolly stay in it if the company would get rid of the two American LaFrance ambulances they picked up. I was in one of them today. Broke down on the way to pick up a discharge PT. The thing locked up in 2nd gear going down the road and that was all it took for me to call it in


----------



## colafdp

Well, we just got a new unit. it's a 2005 E-450 built by Advanced Response Vehicles Inc. out of Saskatoon, SK, Canada. And this thing is my baby. beauty...more pics of other units to come.


----------



## Chimpie

Since a lot of you have heard me talk about my past industrial security/fire/ems experience, I'd thought I'd post some pics of some of our vehicles.
Descriptions will be below the pic.






White EZGO cart with Stryker gourney, LifePak 5000 (?) defib, medical bag, trauma bag, traction kit, couple bottles of O2.  And for the whkr in all of us, strobe on top, wigwag headlights and full 100 watt siren, which turned out to be too loud to be used indoors.  DUH!






Red EZGO cart with (working from top down) ventilation fan, rope rescue bags, stokes basket, six lockout/tagout tags, confined space rescue gear, 3 flashlights, half dozen various types of fire extinguishers, foam, air bags for lifting, and for the whkr: two rotators, wigwags and siren.






Propane powered John Deere Gator carrying a hundred foot of hose with pistol nozzel, tool box carrying medical jump kit w/ O2, and misc tools including hydrant wrench.  For the whkr: one rotator, strobes and a siren.

Also, the cart with the grey covers is our HazMat cart that has spill pads, pigs, neutralizer, etc in it and can be attached to the Gator.

And this is what we used outside:






This is a 2001 Toyota Sequoia (which shows when these pics were taken).  All the strobes are flashing, just the camera wasn't fast enough to catch them.  Full lightbar w/ takedowns, alleys and flashers.  Strobes in the headlights, foglights, and front turn signals.  In the back there were three sets of strobes: brakes, turnsignals and backups.  They have since got rid of the lightbars on top and gone to just LEDs on the inside.  So much brighter and lowprofile.

Of course what good are all these images without a pic or two of ol' Chimp.  We were doing time trials one night.  Yeah, we were bored.  Yes, the belt is all twisted, gloves are not on right and the collar is all messed up.  Who cares.  Just enjoy.






Action shot:





All tanked up and ready:





STOP THE CLOCK!


----------



## TTLWHKR

Cushman?


----------



## Chimpie

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 13 2005, 02:16 PM
> * Cushman? *


 Heh?


----------



## Jon

I'm guessing 2911 was internal security?


what was the standard staffing and size of the plant?

Jon


----------



## Chimpie

Yep, 2911 was our emergency line.  2999 was our non-emerg line.

The plant (building) is now, 8/10 of a mile long, half mile wide (over 4 million sq ft).  There are approx 4,600 employees not counting the contractual staff (security, janitorial, landscaping, etc).  Toyota's property is approx 1 mile x 2 miles.  In addition to the main building there are several seperated facility type buildings.

The security department (last I heard) had over 40 members made up of three divisions: Security, Communications and the Emergency Response Team.  The Security division made sure no one got beyond the fence line into the manufacturing areas, Communications is in charge of the in-house 911 center and the ERT does patrols and well, responds to emergencies.

The Toyota Fire Department is a state certified FD and is manned by the security staff.  I ALMOST FORGOT:




That is Engine 1.  They also have a Full Size Rescue (non-transport) and a Brush Truck built on a Tundra chasis.  (no pics sorry).  The department also does mutual aid for the county and will respond to accidents on the highway in front of the plant if serious enough.


----------



## Phridae

I once watched something on Discovery, I think about the place where they build airplanes. One of the places, I dont remember the name.  They had all this cool stuff for 911 calls inside this mile long building. People rode bikes all over and there were 'roads.' It was crazy cool.  h34r:


----------



## Jon

Chimpie:

I want, I want, I want.... at work, our "911" is just a 5 digit extension. my response equipment for everthing is  in my jeep (with 4 rotator Star Interceptor - AMBER  ) and a few traffic cones, a set of slim jims (that I can never get to work :angry: ) an air pump, a set of those 20-foot juper cables with the quick disconnect truck-monuted, and a few flares. I've got a LP500 AED, a D-cylinder in a green round clamshell with supplies, and a BIG orange bag that holds the state required suplies for 2 ambulances (I think...)

Oh... my jeep is a jeep LIBERTY - unerpowerd, lightweight (*** end fishtails in mildly bad weather...

Jon


----------



## SafetyPro2

I've always loved industrial ems/fire equipment, but never had the chance to work with much in my jobs. At the newspaper, we just had AEDs mounted a couple places in the buildings and Security had a couple rudimentary medical kits I scrounged together from the old Medical Dept. supplies.

Of course, the local refinery for the oil company I worked for had more firefighting equipment than my FD has, but I only got down there a couple of times (I was in the pipeline side).


----------



## ECC

My rig, beached on the sidewalk by yours truely on a 2nd alarm...should have been 3rd but made 2nd due!







My company and me (on the right) on same beached engine.






One of 2 '04 Ford F450/Wheeled Coaches (M151 and M154)


----------



## TTLWHKR

Cushman.. They make electrical, gas and propane powered carts..
Ambulances, trams, etc.

I thought Castle Rock was just a fictional town used in Stephen King movies & novels. Huh.


----------



## Chimpie

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 16 2005, 11:40 AM
> * Cushman.. They make electrical, gas and propane powered carts.. *


 I figured that's what you meant, but for some reason I was thinking Cushman was a nickname for somebody in some movie or something.

<<-- not enough sleep lately.  This could be why though:


----------



## TTLWHKR

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+May 16 2005, 01:44 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ May 16 2005, 01:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 16 2005, 11:40 AM
> * Cushman.. They make electrical, gas and propane powered carts.. *


I figured that's what you meant, but for some reason I was thinking Cushman was a nickname for somebody in some movie or something.

<<-- not enough sleep lately.  This could be why though:





 [/b][/quote]
 yech! amp was responsible for me pulling over one night to puke. That stuff tastes like liquid gummy bears to begin with, but I guess it just didn't like me.


----------



## ECC

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 16 2005, 01:40 PM
> * Cushman.. They make electrical, gas and propane powered carts..
> Ambulances, trams, etc.
> 
> I thought Castle Rock was just a fictional town used in Stephen King movies & novels. Huh. *


 Nope...there is a couple of them...we happen to be the Seat of Douglas County Colorado, but I know of one In the State of Washington and there is one in New England. King is not all that creative!   

PS re Cushmans...Those things were cool to screw around in!


----------



## Chimpie

We learned after a few runs to turn off the red light on the medical cart while we were transporting though.  The patient would look up and just stare at the light, sometimes getting nauseous, sometimes passing out.  We just ran the wig wags after that.


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 16 2005, 01:52 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 16 2005, 01:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Chimpie@May 16 2005, 01:44 PM
> * <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 16 2005, 11:40 AM
> Cushman.. They make electrical, gas and propane powered carts.. *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I figured that's what you meant, but for some reason I was thinking Cushman was a nickname for somebody in some movie or something.
> 
> <<-- not enough sleep lately.  This could be why though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

yech! amp was responsible for me pulling over one night to puke. That stuff tastes like liquid gummy bears to begin with, but I guess it just didn't like me. [/b][/quote]
 I'm  buzzed on Code Red right now.....

Jon


----------



## ECC

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@May 16 2005, 08:39 PM
> *We learned after a few runs to turn off the red light on the medical cart while we were transporting though. The patient would look up and just stare at the light, sometimes getting nauseous, sometimes passing out. We just ran the wig wags after that.*


Not so good.


----------



## Chimpie

Never


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 16 2005, 08:37 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 16 2005, 08:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@May 16 2005, 01:40 PM
> * Cushman.. They make electrical, gas and propane powered carts..
> Ambulances, trams, etc.
> 
> I thought Castle Rock was just a fictional town used in Stephen King movies & novels. Huh. *


Nope...there is a couple of them...we happen to be the Seat of Douglas County Colorado, but I know of one In the State of Washington and there is one in New England. King is not all that creative!   

PS re Cushmans...Those things were cool to screw around in! [/b][/quote]
 Oh... I couldn't decide weather you or the officer are FDNY transplants.... you both look the part (except for the whole you wearing harness thing)


Jon


----------



## Chimpie

Red Coke... yuck

Post 10,000 BTW


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@May 16 2005, 08:39 PM
> * We learned after a few runs to turn off the red light on the medical cart while we were transporting though.  The patient would look up and just stare at the light, sometimes getting nauseous, sometimes passing out.  We just ran the wig wags after that. *


 Nothing wrong with that.... makes the ride more exciting [Dodges puke] Here's a towel, maa'm. How are you feeling [dodges vomit again] better, that's good....


And the passing out part means you don't have to hear how they are allergic to dogs, becuase they had one once in second grade, and .......


Jon


----------



## Jon

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@May 16 2005, 08:46 PM
> * Red Coke... yuck
> 
> Post 10,000 BTW    *


 I don't belive it!!!!!


----------



## ECC

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 16 2005, 08:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 16 2005, 08:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ECC@May 16 2005, 08:37 PM
> * <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@May 16 2005, 01:40 PM
> Cushman.. They make electrical, gas and propane powered carts..
> Ambulances, trams, etc.
> 
> I thought Castle Rock was just a fictional town used in Stephen King movies & novels. Huh. *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Nope...there is a couple of them...we happen to be the Seat of Douglas County Colorado, but I know of one In the State of Washington and there is one in New England. King is not all that creative!
> 
> PS re Cushmans...Those things were cool to screw around in! *
Click to expand...

Oh... I couldn't decide weather you or the officer are FDNY transplants.... you both look the part (except for the whole you wearing harness thing)


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Busted... :huh: 

He looks the part and is a good boss, that is for sure!

I am one of 4 who have the harness and I actually train with it monthy!


----------



## vipastyle

*Post Your Vehicles/Responders/Ambulances*

Here's a cool picture from this year's open house:


----------



## FFEMT1764

Well, the pic in my posts is what 4 of our transport units look like...2 are front line, 2 spare,all are MAV from Wheeled Coach. We have 2 2004 F-350 ambulances from McCoy Miller. We have 2 spare's F-350 1995 Excellance trucks.  2 Ford F-250 P/U QRV's, 3 mid-90's Dodge 1500 P/U QRV's, and 1 2005 F-350 P/U for resuce trailer pulling only- gotta love the way someone wrote our grant for that one- we have a brand new truck we can use 1-2 times a year on calls, and 2 times a month for training.


----------



## Chimpie

Since we have had a few posts recently inquiring about what everyone rides in, I've decided to bring this post back to the top and even "stickied" it.  Some of the images have expired, nothing we can do about that.


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE

RESCUE RANDY ERRRR WHACKER!!!!! You are THE man. Your very own vintage ambulance. Too cool.


----------



## Resqswimmer

our brand new truck




Squad 1




Some call it the mini truck.  FR1 




Our old Engine




E-1




Brush jeep


Our ambulances are like E450s. but our new one is a chevy. dont know what it is, but we all just call it the mini moster medic, since they are huge, but arent bigger then our neighbor county


----------



## Cardiac12030

*New to this place*

New to this web site, just playing around.


----------



## gradygirl

Welcome, welcome from your next door neighbor.


----------



## Cardiac12030

*What we work in...*





751 - 2001 Road Rescue Type III Ultramedic




752 and 753 - 1999 Road Rescue Type III Ultramedics




754 - 2006 Road Rescue Type III Ultramedic




Rescue 3 - 2005 GMC 1500 Pickup / Utility 4x4 Rescue ALS Unit




Rescue 1 - 2005 Hackney International Heavy Rescue




Rescue 2 - 2000 Ford E-550 / Utility 4x4 Rescue




Rescue 5 - 24 Foot Privateer Ocean Rescue Boat

At one time we had a Wheeled Coach, but I must say we love the Road Rescues....


----------



## trauma1534

What does my agancy ride in?  An ambulance!


----------



## jeepmedic

Resqswimmer said:


> our brand new truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squad 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some call it the mini truck.  FR1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our old Engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brush jeep
> 
> 
> Our ambulances are like E450s. but our new one is a chevy. dont know what it is, but we all just call it the mini moster medic, since they are huge, but arent bigger then our neighbor county



I want the jeep when you  all get rid of it
:usa: :beerchug:


----------



## traumagirl125

Phridae said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2592. 1992 Medtec Type III. Ford Chassis. Very old. Trying to crash this one.




We have a bus like this... at the moment it is our oldest and best truck.... all the rest are Wheeled Coach and there is something wrong with them all the time.  Of the first year we had our newest wheeled coach truck it spent about 7-8 months in the shop....


----------



## Pablo the Pirate

alright since none of you guys said it i'll have too.  at my service we ride in ambulances.  funny thing to work for an ambulance company and to drive one...  seriously though we have 3 type III's...that seem to be getting bigger everytime we get a new one.  anywho they are nice rigs wish i had pics to post.


----------



## jeepmedic

trauma1534 said:


> What does my agancy ride in?  An ambulance!



A Little late there Pablo. 

We ride in an EZ-GO or a Taylor electric truck.


----------



## YYCmedic




----------



## emtd29

Here's one of our 3  PL Custom ALS Units


----------



## Epi-do

I am lucky enough to be at the station that has the departments "cadilac" - they bought a new ambulance earlier in the year, before I was hired.

This is my ride:











And this is what the rest of the department uses:


----------



## mfrjason

When I was on the ambulance,we had a 1999 Type III extended cab. It was a white with navy blue lettering and striping. The lettering and striping was done by yours truly,even though it would of looked better with silver lining,the budget just didnt allow it,which kinda sucked,but I dealt with it,it was still cool.


----------



## Timmy

The paramedics around here have everything. Its a state govenment service so money isnt an issue lol. Pics of vehicles state wide.


----------



## Silverado94

We roll in a 2006 E-450 Horton Type III but hey we ain't spoiled we just got it a week ago it has everything available. I like it a lot it rides like a caddy.


----------



## chico.medic

This is what we work out of:












One of our older units and the FSU (Field Supervisor Unit):





This is my unit next to one of the local produce trucks, we all though it was pretty funny.


----------



## Airwaygoddess

LOVE IT!!!^_^


----------



## MMiz

Chico,

LOLOL!


----------



## fm_emt

chico.medic said:


> This is my unit next to one of the local produce trucks, we all though it was pretty funny.



I had no idea you guys had Medics. I thought y'all were transport only! 

Learn something new every day!


----------



## chico.medic

fm_emt said:


> I had no idea you guys had Medics. I thought y'all were transport only!
> 
> Learn something new every day!



We have units in Sacramento (I have no Idea how their operation works.....I think our CEO owns 51% of them, other wise, we really are not affiliated.)  Sacramento units mostly run code 2 calls from nursing homes.

I work in Butte County.  We are the sole 911 provider for Paradise, and Oroville Ca.  We run 911's in Chico cooperatively w/ Enloe Hospital Ambulance.  But in Butte, we're it for ALS.  None of the F.D. are ALS.  Butte is strictly an ALS county also, so as Sac may have a few BLS rigs, Butte is either dual Medic, or Medic/EMT.


----------



## mfrjason

I love the paint job chico,that is so awesome. I get a laugh out of the pic of the ambulance next to a produce truck,i think its just coincidence.


----------



## chico.medic

mfrjason said:


> I love the paint job chico,that is so awesome. I get a laugh out of the pic of the ambulance next to a produce truck,i think its just coincidence.



Thanks, I wish I could say I had something do do w/ the paint, but it was years and years before my time.  The produce truck is my doing.  I think our rigs are pretty sharp....to bad it's a van, and I'm 6'5''. :glare:


----------



## Tincanfireman

chico.medic said:


> to bad it's a van, and I'm 6'5''. :glare:


 
Some of the units at my part-time (EMS) job are the Ford Van conversions, and I cannot for the life of me figure out how the manufacturer thinks anyone over 5'10" will fit.  I'm 6' 2" and 225lbs and have had to adopt the "sit straight up and scrunch the knees" style of driving to fit behind the wheel. In fairness to Ford, I'm not sure if it is the fault of them, or the good folks at (Wheeled Coach? Not sure) who added the box with the bulkhead wall right behind the seats.  Even though the Type II's have less room in the back, I'll use them over the van conversions. ^_^


----------



## Tincanfireman

But leg room is less of an issue in the rig I use at my full-time job


----------



## chico.medic

We used to have the wheeled coach, but switched to Leader.  The bulkhead is further back, so I actually fit behind the wheel, and can ride shotgun quite comfortably.  Heck, I can even recline a little.  Next year we are switching to the Leader's w/ the Chevy chassis.  Apparently the frame is about 2 ft longer than the Ford.  I haven't seen them though.


----------



## Jon

Leader makes nice rigs... it seems they are very much a west-coast thing, though.... I think AMR's got 2 seperate types of rigs... AEV vans on the east coast, and lots of Leader vans on the West Coast (California).

TinCan, I love the paint job... Slime Lime?


----------



## Silverado94

Our backup rig is 1996 Mobile Medical Type III NO LEG ROOM 6'0" and i can't hardly drive that piece of crap. Our first out rig is a 2006 Horton Type III all i have to say is Wow the leg room i can even recline a little.


----------



## mfrjason

YOur right Chic0,too bad it is a van,cuz it would look slammin if the paint job was on a type III.


----------



## keith10247

Ok,  first off,  I love seeing the difference in the ambulances out there in the field.  i just wanted to contribute pictures of my station's ambulances.

Our first ambulance is a 2005 International with an Excellence PT Compartment.  We primarily staff it as a BLS unit but if we have a medic we can staff it as an ALS unit.







Our second out ambulance is an older Road Rescue (I believe a 1994ish.)  It also has the capabilities of an ALS unit if a medic is on board.  I do not like driving this unit as it feels like I am driving a big mini van and I forget to set the emergency brake which is important because it sets the high idle.  Without high idle, I always end up stalling it when I put it in drive.  :blush: 

We also have a suburban that is converted to a mini ambulance.  We have it converted to hold a backboard.  This allows us to respond up steep driveways  and down narrow roads where the ambulances cannot easily get to.  Once we retrieve the patient, we transfer them to the ambulance and respond to the hospital.  

Lastly,  Not a typical unit...We staff a Rescue Engine which has tools that we have on the ambulance.  We carry a LP, aid bag, oxygen bag, and portable suction unit. Additionally, we can staff our engine with a medic to make us an ALS rescue engine.  There is a fully stocked drug box so we can care for a PT while waiting for a medic transport unit to arrive.

(Sorry for the picture being so big)


----------



## keith10247

One more thing.  The International actually has Cup Holders!!  The older RoadRescue does not.  I have to hand my pepsi to the EMT for him to hold while I drive.  Not cool!


----------



## TheWedgie

Here in South Australia we use a combination of Mercedes Sprinter, Ford F250 and Ford Transit vehicles for most duties (the Sprinters and F250's for emergency work, Transits for non-emergency transport)

Last stats (July 2006) we had 128 Sprinters, 43 F250s, 13 F350s, 19 Transits, and 5 Toyota 4WD's, plus a multitude of management/team leader/command vehicles (combinations of Ford Falcon sedan/wagons, Ford Territorys, Holden Commodore sedan/wagons, Holden Adventra 4wd wagons, Nissan Patrol 4WD's).
They're slowly getting rid of the F250/350's and moving all emergency vehicles to the Mercedes Sprinters.

And onto the pics!



















It seems we may be changing our livery soon to - apparently we're not visible enough as it is...






Oh, we also operate the state's three rescue helicopters, but I don't have details or pics handy.

-Nick


----------



## keith10247

TheWedgie said:


> H
> It seems we may be changing our livery soon to - apparently we're not visible enough as it is...



MORE visible???  I cannot imagine what more visible looks like.  I can almost see it from over here in the US as it is...  If my memory serves me correctly,  Australia had a big part in creating a new standard in the US that requires us to have bright chevrons on the back of our apparatus.  I hated it at first but I must say I am getting used to it more and more.  I just hope that you guys dont push the retro checkered pattern on us!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheWedgie

keith10247 said:


> MORE visible???  I cannot imagine what more visible looks like.  I can almost see it from over here in the US as it is...  If my memory serves me correctly,  Australia had a big part in creating a new standard in the US that requires us to have bright chevrons on the back of our apparatus.  I hated it at first but I must say I am getting used to it more and more.  I just hope that you guys dont push the retro checkered pattern on us!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Sorry, the bright new ones are the trial new livery. The normal stuff is all above.
More than likely that standard came from the UK, as I don't believe any services here in Australia look like that just yet.
(We've got two new executive managers from the UK, so I daresay that's why we're changing to look like them).

-Nick


----------



## TheWedgie

Found the information on the three helicopters we also coordinate.
Shared between us, the SA Police, and I believe the Country Fire Service (for firebombing/spotting).
We however, coordinate everything from our State Communications Centre.

Rescue 51: Agusta Bell AB-412 (VH-LSA)




Rescue 52: Eurocopter BK117 (VH-VSA)




Rescue 53: Eurocopter EC130 (VH-OSA)




-Nick


----------



## Airwaygoddess

Welcome to the tribe!!  Wow Bright rigs!!


----------



## TheWedgie

Airwaygoddess said:


> Welcome to the tribe!!  Wow Bright rigs!!



Thanks. Just to clear it up, the flouro green/yellow/orange rigs are a proposed new paintjob, we're not using them (yet).
The helicopters are those colours because they are sponsored by a local bank, and that is their logo.

-Nick


----------



## rgnoon

Seeing how this older thread has been dug up, I figure that I might as well contribute. We have two Custom Wheeled Coach rigs, the newer of which is a 2005 





and the older is somewhere around an '02


----------



## Teufulhunden0321

*New Member...*

Hey I just wanted to introduce myself...My name is Tyler I am very calm and quiet.I am interested in Nursing and Paramedic medicine. I would like to join a Volunteer Fire Department.I enjoy the company of original genuine people. I strongly believe in honesty and faithfulness. The Lord is my shepherd and I shall fear no evil. Semper Fidelis.


----------



## imurphy

Mainly here in Ireladn we use Voyager Pods on Ford Transit bodys, but we also use Mercedes Sprinter conversions. Both nice. I just generally prefere the Voyager.


----------



## Grady_emt

Our newest "new" (excluding 4 2008 remounts) is a 2007 F350 with a Frazer generator powered module.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## sandboxmedic

*agency ambulances*

1 official "bam-bulance", the other is a worst case scenario, PUHA (Pick UP Hual ***) situation...















http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h52/deathgrowling/ANTI-TAILGATEDEVICE.jpg


----------



## emt9577

We just picked up 5 more wheeled coach type 2's, with at least 8 more ordered. These are on the 07/08 chevy chasis with the duramax diesels. They look like they should be good trucks!


----------



## Warlock

*Cleveland*

Being a major city we ride International Urban Assault vehicles


----------



## Grady_emt

One of our new remounts, a 2008 F350 with a 2002 McCoy Miller box remount.


----------



## MMiz

Grady,

I want one of those!


----------



## DAN911

2007 DEMERS





-_-


----------



## DAN911

:glare:


----------



## PArescueEMT

rgnoon said:


> Seeing how this older thread has been dug up, I figure that I might as well contribute. We have two Custom Wheeled Coach rigs, the newer of which is a 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the older is somewhere around an '02



by any chance, did your squad sell a bus to a squad in cumberland county???


----------



## PArescueEMT

and now for my squad...

1993 E-One
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb110/PArescueEMT/1326.jpg

1993 Braun
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb110/PArescueEMT/1327.jpg

2005 Braun Super Chief
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb110/PArescueEMT/1328.jpg

2004 Hyundai Santa Fe Support Truck
http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb110/PArescueEMT/1351.jpg

Coming soon... a 1991 Wheeled caoch converted to a Firefighter Rehabilitation Unit


----------



## rgnoon

PArescueEMT said:


> by any chance, did your squad sell a bus to a squad in cumberland county???



Pottentally, but It would have been around 2-3 years ago. I can't say for sure.


----------



## PArescueEMT

that would be the '91 wheeled coach that i mentioned. It was sold to port norris fire and rescue who shut down their ambulance and donated the truck to us so that we could convert it. Before we had it relettered you could still read WYKOFF VOLUNTEER AMBULANCE CORPS on the side under their lettering, and WYKOFF on the hood.


----------



## rgnoon

I was going to say that you may have been the third owner. We haven't had one that old in a while. If it still said Wyckoff on it, I wonder. Interesting though, I'll look into it.


----------



## PArescueEMT

it was just decaled over... twice we have taken it o.o.s. as an ambulance  due to it's age and multiple mechanical problems. but i was the first one with the my squad to drive it. I'm not even going to start to list my issues with it.


----------



## rgnoon

Have any pictures of it? I'd love to show it to some of the other members of the squad. We tread pretty lightly on our rigs, but who knows what the folk we sold it to did to it. In about another year or two we'll be replacing another one, i'll be sure to let you know when we get rid of the old rig. :-D


----------



## PArescueEMT

like i said... pics are coming soon... and maybe we can trade rigs... we give you you our old one and you give us the newer bigger one... lol


----------



## TheWedgie

So, it seems we've gotten the first of our new model Mercedes Sprinter's.

Shows the new paintjob as well.










-Nick


----------



## brassguy

We have about 8 or 9 McCoy Miller Type II (private ambulance company) and 3 or 4 Type I. Would upload pic's but I dont have a digital camera(I love my 35mm)!!!! :blush:


----------



## Trailpatrol

*Mountain Bikes*

Various types of mountain bikes (Each member provides their own.) with a AWD Dodge Caravan for Support and Gear. (We call that "SAG" in bike talk.)


----------



## chico.medic

Just some more pics, This time of our newest LSV.  Its a Leader Type I on a Chevy Chassis.


----------



## jordanfstop

five buses.. 2006 Ford E-450, Type III, PL Custom Medallion 






here's us on pl customs, lol. http://plcustom.com/recentdeliveries/gallery.aspx?galleryid=479&year=&archive=0&template=


----------



## jordanfstop

our tahoe esu-1 with rockland paramedics als fly car





our "esu-2" (kept in our walkway/memorabilia area) with one of our members. it was given as a joke to our captain (of twenty years.) (hill is because our tahoe's plate is hill esu)






here's us on pl customs http://plcustom.com/recentdeliveries/gallery.aspx?galleryid=479&year=&archive=0&template=


----------



## wolfwyndd

chico.medic said:


> Just some more pics, This time of our newest LSV.  Its a Leader Type I on a Chevy Chassis.


Am I the only one to notice the 'first responder' logo of the person doing CPR looks like, at first glance, doggie style?


----------



## Katie

This is the one at my station.  Most everyone in the areas uses the same kind though 

http://www.cscvfc.org/images/a199_2000_600.jpg


----------



## NJWhacker

Our Wheeled Coach box on a 1997 Chevy chassis. We are currently putting together this one replacement.






Our 2001 Horton on a Ford F-450 4x4 chassis


----------



## keith10247

Brush Guard on an ambo...what will they think of next?


----------



## firecoins

horse and boogey


----------



## AZFF/EMT

<a href="http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=buckeyevalleyr321sp2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/5914/buckeyevalleyr321sp2.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>

<a href="http://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=buckeyevalleybe321ne7.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/3324/buckeyevalleybe321ne7.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>

<a href="http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=buckeyevalleyu324me7.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6135/buckeyevalleyu324me7.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>

<a href="http://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=buckeyevalleye327cs3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/2976/buckeyevalleye327cs3.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>

<a href="http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=buckeyevalleyly321rg5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/8990/buckeyevalleyly321rg5.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## MikeRi24

We have all E350s:
some Type III dualies (not as many of these):






some E350 SRW Type IIIs (the majority of our fleet):





a bunch of E350 Type IIs (still have a lot of these, mostly replacing them with the above style Type IIIs):





We also have a few Chevy Tahoe fly cars that some of our paramedics run around in to assist BLS crews when need be. 

and we just started getting some Chevy Type IIs but no one seems to like these at ALL compared to the Fords





we have a bunch of different bodies, including:

    * Ford Motor Company
    * Wheeled Coach
    * McCoy Miller
    * Marque Emergency Vehicles
    * Horton Emergency Vehicles
    * Braun Emergency Vehicles


----------



## MikeRi24

EDIT: none of these pics are of the actual units...just some i pulled off google. My company works all over the country, and we all pretty much use the same thing.


----------



## TheMowingMonk

I think my EMS Agency has the Sickest Rides of them all. 






















Nothing Beat Hard Core EMS Golf Carts h34r:


----------



## Grady_emt

"Two Fouty Fo"





A classic that is hopefully due for remount with an F350 cab and air-ride suspension here in the next few months.


----------



## Grady_emt

"Deuces Wild/Triple Deuce"
This truck is about 18months out of remount with an 01 McCoy Miller box remounted onto an 06' F350 and has 62,145 miles on it when I fueled it last night.


----------



## Grady_emt

*"Two Fowty"*

240, a 00' Box remounted on an 05' F350 cab. This unit was formerly the Special Ops. Unit (aka SWAT truck) and in the last batch of units to be remounted without air-ride suspensions.  The Special Ops crew has now swapped into 230, an 08' F30 remount of an 02' box with air-ride.


----------



## Niftymedic911

Our newest (10) 2008 Freightliner MB2 extended cab chasis with custom American LaFrance Box.  EQ2B, dual Wheelen sirens, Dual Grover Air horns, Chrome vertical smoke stack, Full Wheelen LED pacakge, Air suspension / air brakes, and a special fin... it delfects the air away from the back of the truck to allow the back of the truck to stay clean:












Our older and newest Ford 450's: (2) 2008 F-450's on custom Horton Chasis with full LED and Buel airhorns:
















Our Critical Care Transport helo's (2):

Medstar 1 and 2:






MedStar 1: 2004 EC-145 first 145 Medical helicopter in North America.






Some Action Pics including our older trucks: 2003 Freightliner FL60 Chasis with ALF boxes:






Some More action:












Our Parade response vehicles:

Polaris's (6):











Lastly our Sprinter units for special details:


----------



## EMT815

My corps just got 2 new rigs this year, they are MedTech boxes on F-350 chassis (318 & 319)










We also have a Ford Explorer that serves as a first response and command vehicle (317)






We also have a mountain bike that we use for special events (Bike 1)


----------



## Trailpatrol

*You forgot the bikes!*



Niftymedic911 said:


> Our newest (10) 2008 Freightliner MB2 extended cab chasis with custom American LaFrance Box.  EQ2B, dual Wheelen sirens, Dual Grover Air horns, Chrome vertical smoke stack, Full Wheelen LED pacakge, Air suspension / air brakes, and a special fin... it delfects the air away from the back of the truck to allow the back of the truck to stay clean...Lastly our Sprinter units for special details:



You guys in Lee County have such neat toys! But you forgot to post any pictures of the bike team!

Any of your bike medics going to be at IPMBA in Indianapolis?

Ride safe,
Hans


----------



## aussieemt1980

Timmy said:


> The paramedics around here have everything. Its a state govenment service so money isnt an issue lol. Pics of vehicles state wide.



Ah, the old MAS, how are things going down there in Victoria?


----------



## aussieemt1980

We only have 1 unit at the moment woth plans to expand the fleet. It is an ex Queensland Ambulance Service VS Commodore Ambulance, a little cramped in the back but it does the job nicely. It even goes places that the statutory ambulance service wont go as I found out last weekend on a job. It is not marked up as yet, and I will try and get some photos of it when it is done. I will also try and get a night shot of the lights going.


----------



## firemedic7982

At my FT 911 service we have 9 24hr Trucks, 4 12hr rotating peak trucks, 1 Tactical/ SWAT truck, MCI Trailer, and 4 Reserve Trucks, A 24hr. Field Supervisor, and a 12 hr. Clinical Supervisor.

All are MICU .

All are Braun Super Chief XL, type III mounted on Ford E350, and 450 Chassis.
Of varying year models ranging from 2002 - 2008.

The Supervisors, Clinical Sup, Exec Dir, MD, and Spec OPS dir. all have 2007 Ford Police Interceptors. 


---------------------

My PT 911 Service runs 21 24hr. trucks, 3 12hr. rotating peak trucks, 1 paramedic sqaud, and 3 supervisors.

All MICU. All the Ambulances are Frazier Type I, mounted on Either F-350, Chevy 3500, or Dodge Ram 3500 chasis ranging in years from 2003-2008.

The Squad, and The Supervisor vehicles are either Chevy Tahoes, or Suburbans ranging in years from 99-2008

The Exec Dir. Car, and the MD car are 2006 Ford Police Interceptors.


----------



## hitechredneckemt

this is my new truck at my volley dept


----------



## seshan

PL makes good vehicles.  I do a bit of business with them.




emtal233 said:


> At the volunteer ambulance corps we have three type III PL customs on Ford E-450 chasis, and one Freightliner FL50 also from PL Custom vehicles. At the Hospital EMS service I work for all are type III Wheeled Coach custom series except for BLS city 911 units which are Wheeled Coach vans....


----------



## cookiexd40

these our three here in hereford...


----------



## wolfwyndd

*Union Township Life Squad*

http://flickr.com/photos/shintu/2527202641/
http://flickr.com/photos/shintu/2527202673/
I can't see to figure out how to get my pictures small enough to post directly in a post so I'm just gonna post a link to our two ambulances.  Squad 1 we just got about 6 months ago.  Squad 2 we've had for about 5 years.  Their are both pretty much the same ambulance.  About the only difference is the new one has a spot light on the top, a automatic step on the side door and a window on the passenger side of the box.  Beyond that, they're pretty much identical.


----------



## K9kazoo

*Manitoba's fleet...*

Manitoba's Crestline Fleetmax ambulance fleet...

Made by Crestline Coach...

and we're also slated to have 4 trial Sprinters on a Mercedes chassis early in 2009.  Based on the same design Queensland and NSW in Australia. Any of our Aussie friends have any comments on the Sprinters?  

I think we're losing 1 inch of headroom in the pt compartment... meaning more crooked necks and bent backs.  How the heck do you fit a Supervisor, student, Medic, and a Fire Fighter in the back to work a trauma arrest? and safely transport?

B.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud

aussieemt1980 said:


> We only have 1 unit at the moment woth plans to expand the fleet. It is an ex Queensland Ambulance Service VS Commodore Ambulance, a little cramped in the back but it does the job nicely. It even goes places that the statutory ambulance service wont go as I found out last weekend on a job. It is not marked up as yet, and I will try and get some photos of it when it is done. I will also try and get a night shot of the lights going.



Love to see a shot of the inside. Interesting truck for sure....


----------



## Grady_emt

Our new truck, and 08' Chevrolet 3500 HD with an 03' McCoy Miller box remount.  Previously we have run with Ford F350's and E350s before the F's.  Due to problems with the 08' F350s and the new smaller engines, we ordered this Chevy and it rides like a dream, and takes off like a rocket too.  The Chevy reportedly will have fewer overall maintenance porblems as well, but we will see ....


----------



## reaper

It is a nice looking truck.

While they do drive nice, You will find that they have their own problems. Where I used to work, we bought 5 of them. We had more problems with the Chevy's then we ever did with the Fords. All had major engine and drive train problems before they even got 10k miles on them. 
The interior is very uncomfortable, if you are in the truck for a while. All our crews were asking to be put back in the Fords.

BTW- what do you mean by a smaller engine? The 6.4L is the most powerful engine Ford has ever had!


----------



## Grady_emt

yes, they are more "cooped" up in the front, and since we are a SSM service, it's not the most comfy truck for  a 14hr shift, but I still like it.  It will have issues no matter what the way we run out buggys ragged.  our Frazer that we purchased last year is being sent back at the end of this month to be repaired.  Evidentely the Frazer rep did'nt believe how bad we can tear up a truck and asked for our fleet manager to take pictures of the wear/tear on the unit.  When he recieved the pics, he requested that we send the unit back to them for evaluation so that they can see where the weak points are. We have had it since April of last year and its got 62k on it already, and has held up better than our McCoys to this point.

It may be a larger engine at 6.4L compared to the 6.0L from2003-2007, but it does'nt act like it, and was'nt designed to.  "..._system is designed to result in almost no turbo spooling when taking off from a stop. The sequential system is set up to provide a better throttle response while in motion_... "

When you stomp on the gas (say clearing a Red Light...) it takes about 2 seconds before the Turbo actually kicks in and goes. The previous generations would get-up and go when you stomped on it.  I dont make a practice of stomping on the gas, but it is needed some times.  I try to take care of our trucks, but with a different truck every shift, it's difficult to get the others to do the same.

We have 7 F350 2008's that are McCoy Remounts.  One was an early version that had issues with the particulate burner thing on the exhaust and was shooting flames out the tail pipe and was out 3 months.  1 was totaled in an MVC 3 months into service in an ice storm.  1 was involved in an MVC, heavily damaged box, possibly repairable, been out 3 months.   1 has blown a turbo, and another blew an oil line way up inside the engine.  Both have been down 2 months.   That leaves us with 2 that haven't had any issues, 2 involved in MVCs (not a mechanical thing, I know), and 3 that have had major mechanical issues.


----------



## reaper

I hear you. Those really are not major problems though. Even the 6.0L has the hesitation off the line. No turbo can give instant power, they all have to spool up with exhaust pressure.

My old system was full SSM. We had all Frasier's and they held up better then any other unit that was tried. Every thing out there will have problems, if the system allows them to be abused.

That is my biggest pet peeve. People that treat the units like crap, because they don't own them. That is why maintenance costs go up and pay rates don't. It is hard to get some morons to understand that!

Hope you have better luck with the Chevy's. Watch out for bad heads and turbos. Also be ready for the rear ends to fall apart. They do drive great, but are not designed to take the abuse of 24/7 EMS use.


----------



## Grady_emt

reaper said:


> They do drive great, but are not designed to take the abuse of 24/7 EMS use.



And thats how we run some of these trucks, 24/7, mainly in the summer or winter when the AC/Heat craps out causing there the be fewer inservice units.  I come in at 1730, and I typically have to wait for a truck that gets off at 1745 to come back to Grady in order to have a Unit.  So that truck has been running since about 0400, and I'll run it until 0700ish the next day, if we get off on time:unsure:.

I tend to take care of the trucks because, well, when you're sitting at post, might as well wipe down the back, or clean the windows, or tighten any loose screws on the paneling that you see.  

Our Frazer has held up beautifully compared to the McCoys, I hope that all our "new" trucks are awarded to Frazer.  I think the only mechanical issue was a bad spark plug on the Onan Generator that was an easy fix, everything else has been fine mechanically.  Normal wear n tear is another issue, and that's why the folks at Frazer want to take a look at it and see if they can identify any weak points to fix in the future, kudos to them.


----------



## fortsmithman

Crestline is used here


----------



## HokieEMT

2000 Ford/Horton E450

hopefully by the end of the month we will have our new unit a Freightliner chassis with a Horton Box.  I believe it will be the same paint scheme except it's gonna have chevron reflective pattern on the back.  If you have seen the Baltimore County Career medics, that is what ours is going to look like except for the paint scheme.  I can't wait.  Ill post pics when we get it.


----------



## tydek07

9- E350 Mods
2- E350 Vans
1- E450 Mod
1- Sprinter Van (just got that)<_<

2- Sup. SUVs

1- MCI bus
1- MCI supply truck (backboard, generators, oxygen, stuff like that)
2- MCI trailers (more of whats in the MCI truck)
1- MCI portable tower (cannot remember how tall it gets) its mounted on a trailer

Oops, cannot forget our special event Gator haha


----------



## wbroemts

We use wheeled coach medic series chevy crusader plus and we have 9 van style plus one mod
http://www.wheeledcoach.com/pdf_files/stock_crusader_plus.pdf


----------



## Hal9000

*This thread is...*

Stickied, so I figure I can't get in trouble posting in it. :glare:


Here are two:






Wheeled coach, older 2000 ish model but I love it.






MedTec, new model, about two years old, have had no end of problems with it, including a crew getting stranded for seven hours.  The box is huge, however, and it can fit a small army.

Used to work on a vanbulance, and about to do so again, but this time in the city.  Glad that I'm short.


----------



## emtskibum

These are the two rigs we run. both are Fords, and I believe PL Customs.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

1 Chevy 3500 (Cant remember year!) with a 454 big block engine. This one MOVES! Built by Braun NW

1 Chevy 3500 (Cant rember year either!) with a 350 small block. The gutless wonder.

1 2002 (I think) Ford F-350. Diesel. Tall box. (NOT for rural ops!) Built by North Star

1 2007 Ford F-350. Deisel. Custom box. (Shorter) Built by North Star

On order: 1 2009 Ford F-350. Deisel. Custom Box. Being built by North Star. Hopefully We'll get it in March of 09.

I'll get pics later.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

Here is our newest rig.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/33526339@N07/sets/72157611362672201/


----------



## HokieEMT

Here is our new one it just went in service nine days ago on the 12th of December.  It is awesome.  It's a 2009 Freightliner Chassis with a Horton Emergency box.  Here are some pics and yes it is absolutely bad*** and great to take calls in.


----------



## Grady_emt

Alrighty, the first of our 08-09' Sprinters are in.  To fill you in, recently our hospital went from being managed by a Government entity (Fulton-Dekalb Hospital Authority) to a private/non-profit corp.    During this process, Kaiser Permenente donated $1.5 million to the EMS dept for 10 new, fully equipped ALS units.  Staff voted for continuing the Chevy chassis we have now, but mgmt determined that if they went with Sprinter chassis' and a different pt compartment config that they coulg squeeze 12 new units out of the $$$.

Without further delay, the first of our new units, 266.  You can see the old pain scheme in the right side of the frame on the rear view.  And yes, the checker-board is 100% reflective Scotchlite, I'll get better pics when the unit is unlocked and I can explore it a little better.


----------



## Medic

This is Netcare911 privetly owend company. I can't find the other privately owned company er24, or metro & province buses. Now you know what South Africa works with, not bad for 3rd world country. Sorry bout the size of the pic's. These are old buses I will try get the new 08 busses


----------



## Cardiac12030

*South Africa*

I recently took a trip to South Africa and seeing your post of the Ambulances was nice. It should be noted that the current ambulances look similar, but like you said are much newer. Also in S.A. the ambulance chooses whether or not to transport a patient based on what the problem is. As one of there techs told me, if the patient has a complaint that is a non-life threatening, really doesn't need an ambulance (we all know those) problem, then they will tell them, in his words "get f****d". I can see where this would be a problem in our system. But as you say, for a third world, they really are very advanced. Their system is much like ours and in most cases a physician rides with the rigs. Also it should be noted that they are not a part of the fire departments and the ambulance is responsible for all extrications at motor vehicles accidents.


----------



## Cardiac12030

*South Africa*

We were in Cape Town, and PE. Medic, is it different in Jhb?


----------



## Medic

Thanks for the post, I never thought of S.A to be even close to your guys standard.

Your very rite about not been part of the fire station. Normally you will find them at their bases witch could be a hospital or and office block of the company(Netcare).

But province works out of both fire stations and hospitals.

JHB has higher call volumes and more ALS response cars. 

The thing about Cape Town is it has the best provincial/metro (run by government) in the country so it’s also really sharp there also because of the tourists, you also have to keep in mind the over and above normal calls, e.g. Chest pain etc in Cape Town and P.E it’s got the sea, drowning shark bites surfing injuries etc. Check out his link to Western Cape metro. http://www.metroems.org.za/ 

I dont know their system to well but ill find out if you want.


----------



## Medic

Here are some more pics forgive me about having three posts after each other, because i can only put three pics on at a time.

Here are our birds. Blue chopper is surf patrol chopper. Yellow is Jhb trauma chopper.The other blue chopper with people hanging out is out police chopper.


----------



## Medic

whoops sorry bout this


----------



## Medic

Here are pic of the inside of the netcare bus.A pic of a er24 bus. I cant find any Province pictures of a actual working and intact bus because they all seem to be on there roof or their side except the one at the fire station. hmmm:unsure:


----------



## Cardiac12030

*S.a.*

Hey man, thanks for all the info. Believe me, if more people took a trip to South Africa, then I think they would stay there. Good luck buddy, keep it safe.


----------



## Cardiac12030

*Wheeled Coach*

We are currently looking to buy a new rig. Currently we have all Road Rescue trucks but we're looking at the Wheeled Coach. Any feedback about these trucks. If you use them, pos and neg? Please let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Grady_emt

Well we lost another truck on Saturday, this one with less than 10k miles on the re-mount.  It was rear-ended on 12/27/08 on I-20@Langhorn while arriving onscene of an MVC. Crew was ok, the expected body aches and soreness. One passenger in the vehicle was trown from the rear seat to the front seat and was unconscious.  Driver had to be extricated from car as it ran under the unit nearly upto the windshield.  This also caused the fuel tank to rupture and lay 40 gallons of diesel on the interstate.

The unit will most likely be totaled out as the box is out of square and torqued now, and the frame-rails are bent on the chassis.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

keith10247 said:


> Brush Guard on an ambo...what will they think of next?



You must not be from a rural area. We got a full-blown brush guard/roo-bar on the front of our rigs. I dont have my camera, but I'll get a pic next time I'm on shift.


----------



## FF894

Grady_emt said:


>



Should've had the safety chevron on the back....  :sad::sad:

Passengers in the back seat are supposed to wear seatbelts too?


----------



## Grady_emt

FF894 said:


> Should've had the safety chevron on the back....  :sad::sad:
> 
> Passengers in the back seat are supposed to wear seatbelts too?



Chevrons are only helpful when people pay attention.  Reaching on the floor to pick up your cell phone while tailgating an Ambulance driving code doesn't count as paying attention.


----------



## cookiexd40

well everybody i got a new job...hired as a Firefighter / EMTB in Vernon texas and here is our new truck recieved right after i got hired...






im the passenger


----------



## KEVD18

TheMowingMonk said:


>


 

nice to see the evil empire actually knows how to order new trucks; but i have to say that that platform is the ugliest ambulance every created and yes, im stacking it up against all of the foreign abominations.


----------



## Hal9000

KEVD18 said:


> nice to see the evil empire actually knows how to order new trucks; but i have to say that that platform is the ugliest ambulance every created and yes, im stacking it up against all of the foreign abominations.




I've always wondered how they handle in the wind....it gets really nasty out where I am...hate being blown around the lanes.


----------



## burninghalogen

Our Trucks are Excellance's Its a company out of Alabama, Cleveland, Ohio EMS uses them but on International chassis, works great for them unfortunately these boxes are so hefty on the smaller chassis like E-350 and the new Chevy 3500? that we are goin to do not run it as well. We also have Ford Explorers as chase and officer vehicles I'll post those later.


























Here's the album link if you want to see full size ones 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/23402761@N00/sets/72157612621591210/


----------



## Devilz311

My Primary job uses Chevy Suburbans, with a few Ford Expeditions as our back-up vehicles.  SCT uses Type III's, and BLS transport uses Type II's.

Volunteer Squad uses two Horton Type III's, awaiting delivery on a third. (pictured below)

Per-diem BLS job uses Ford F-450 type I's.


----------



## UGA_Medic8714

Well I don't have a picture at the moment but we use...

Excellance Type I F-350 

We are on their website and calendar, look for the Vehicles link at the top of the homepage. 

Then look for the grey and red Type I that is from Madison County.


----------



## medic417

We ride in ambulances not buses, trucks, etc.


----------



## UGA_Medic8714

*Yea, I Found Some!*

All of our trucks are newer models, they are ALL identical on the inside and outside compartments. We have 8 of these. We are the only County service in Georgia that I know of... that is not white. White is... BORING!


----------



## fortsmithman

Here are some pics of our main rig BLS1 made by Crestline.


----------



## Grady_emt

uga_Medic8114

DeKalb Fire has red units, Newton County has Lime units, those two I can think off of the top of my head


----------



## UGA_Medic8714

Grady_emt said:


> uga_Medic8114
> 
> DeKalb Fire has red units, Newton County has Lime units, those two I can think off of the top of my head



Ahhh tis true...


----------



## UGA_Medic8714

They actually are designed after the colors of our high school.


----------



## Grady_emt

And Gwinnett Fire is going to the "Chicago Style" black over red on the med units along with all new apparatus orders.


----------



## emtfarva

*Our Rigs*

I work for *Ah My Ride *as an *Eastern Mass Taxi *(aka AMR, EMT.)


We have three types of transporting ambulances

E-350 Vans
E-350 Boxes
2500 Dodge Sprinters


The sprinters are new and we are trying them out because they get better fuel mileage, since our dispatchers tend to send us far , far, far, far, far,far away from our service areas. I can put 250-300 miles on a truck on a overnight shift. 12 hours. our 24 hour als transfer trucks can put 700-1000 miles a shift.


Our trucks are made by AVE and just go to www.amr.net to look at pics. they are all the same for the country.


----------



## Grady_emt

emtfarva said:


> I work for *Ah My Ride *as an *Eastern Mass Taxi *(aka AMR, EMT.)
> 
> 
> We have three types of transporting ambulances
> 
> E-350 Vans
> E-350 Boxes
> 2500 Dodge Sprinters
> 
> 
> The sprinters are new and we are trying them out because they get better fuel mileage, since our dispatchers tend to send us far , far, far, far, far,far away from our service areas. I can put 250-300 miles on a truck on a overnight shift. 12 hours. our 24 hour als transfer trucks can put 700-1000 miles a shift.
> 
> 
> Our trucks are made by AVE and just go to www.amr.net to look at pics. they are all the same for the country.




It's AEV, American Emergency Vehicles.  The sprinters are alos cheaper.


----------



## Grady_emt

Ok, so here is one of our 15 new units.  A 2009 Sprinter 3500, with Medix Specialty Vehicles module.  Only worked 2 shifts in them, so I'm still undecided on them.  Maybe if I feel better in the next few days I'll write up a real "review" of them.











Without flash on the checkerboard





With flash


----------



## Kendall

Those look decent, actually. Do you have any interior shots? 

I wonder how they'd hold up in the snow... ?

Just curious.. you do realize you don't have any license plates?


----------



## Grady_emt

Kendall said:


> Those look decent, actually. Do you have any interior shots?
> 
> I wonder how they'd hold up in the snow... ?
> 
> Just curious.. you do realize you don't have any license plates?



The 90 day tag from the manufacturer is taped in the pt comp window, just can't see it with the lighting and tint on the window.  

Snow....whats that?


----------



## remote_medic

is it just me or in that last picture does it look like the rear doors won't close? I'm hoping the stretcher just isn't all the way into the catch otherwise it'd make for a real hard time putting a traction splint on a patient (or putting a patient in who allready has one on).


PS...love the unsecured oxygen tank and other assorted equipment


----------



## Grady_emt

remote_medic said:


> is it just me or in that last picture does it look like the rear doors won't close? I'm hoping the stretcher just isn't all the way into the catch otherwise it'd make for a real hard time putting a traction splint on a patient (or putting a patient in who allready has one on).
> 
> 
> PS...love the unsecured oxygen tank and other assorted equipment




No, the stretcher is latched in all the way, it is right up on the doors as you noted.  Having already put a pt in one with a traction splint, place the pt on a LBB and then have that hanging off the head of the stretcher acts as an extension of the stretcher and allows the traction splint to rest on the foot end of the stretcher.  

As I said, these were not the crew's first pick (or any pick for that matter), they were more feasable economically. 


p.s. That O2 tank was later properly secured after our first call.


----------



## Kendall

Wow... Cramped. 

I take my previous comment back. Time will tell how they do in terms of durability and longevity.


----------



## NomadicMedic

*This is what I ride in...*






Made by Leader.


----------



## EMT007

^ Leader makes some quality rigs


----------



## marineman

Grady, we have started going to all Medix rigs but we're using the chevy chassis. We have one type II sprinter and everyone hates it except the guy that has to pay for fuel. Let me know how you like that one after you get a little more time on it. I can't say that I'm all too impressed with ours but they're going down a few sizes from our older wheeled coach and braun boxes so that has a little to do with it. For the price the medix aren't that terrible I just wish they'd spend the money to remount the 3 braun boxes we have left.


----------



## Kendall

So Grady? What's the verdict on those sprinters?


----------



## OzAmbo

All we have is sprinters. Some branches have F350's and Chevs left but they are being retired as quick as we can.













Dont have many of these anymore









Cant find a decent interior shot of the sprinter floating around on the net, but despite being "cramped" they are cost effective, carry what we need, and, more importantly, have far superior crash survivability for the crew compared to the tradition "Big Rig" and box design.


----------



## HasTy

So the next time I have a chance I will try to get some pictures but my company just replace with in the last year all of our Fords with Brand Spanking New Sprinters...


----------



## DevilDuckie

Horton.....


----------



## TraumaJunkie

it has flashing lights and makes a noise that makes motorist unpredictable and it can go really fast


----------



## medic417

TraumaJunkie said:


> it has flashing lights and makes a noise that makes motorist unpredictable and it can go really fast



Must be old since that lost favor so long ago.


----------



## mikeN

UVA medic, medstar one in savannah changed to gray ambulances a few years ago. I guess they used to be white with green.  Now they are gray with orange.


----------



## mikie

*Interior Shot*


----------



## spnx

Ford Type III here.  I like it except for the head clearance.  Old Type IIs had more room for me.


----------



## TransportJockey

mikie said:


>



Wow, nice fisheye. What took that photo?


----------



## Trailpatrol

*New Ride coming*

It will say "EMS" where this one says "POLICE". My serious mountain biking friends say this is one fine piece of machinery:






Full SRAM componentry, Jandd Medic Panniers. WTB Tires, seat. Good stuff!


----------



## STATION4

Mehoopany Ambulance Station 4 out of Mehoopany Pa.Wyoming County.Runs with a 2008 Ford E450 and a 1990 Ford Ambulance.The 2008 is our new rig that we got last year after our Station burned up we lost everything in the Station.The 1990 was given to us by a dept in wyan county in pennsylvania upper part of north easteren part of Pa.They gave it to us to use so our community wouldnt be with out an ambulance.until we got it into service our multual aid dept gave one of their ambulances to us until we got the ambulance from dumackus ambulance.We are still using the 1990 until we get our other new one soon.


----------



## NREMTB12

Here is my Rescue Squad 4




Here is some rigs that Mercy Regional EMS (across the river from me) run (also the place i might be getting employment soon)
Medic 84




Medic 83




Medic 82 BLS transport




Medic 13 Supervisor Vehicle (for Shift Captains and Majors)





These are just a few of the rigs they use, they have more E350 rigs that are there back up trucks...or mainly like during the ice storm what became there main trucks

Here is our pride and joy at Massac 5Z-12


----------



## pfmedic

the duramax is what we mostly use... Incredible low end accelleration. I love them... and Im a Ford kinda guy....


... and they would have also been reliable if the tattletale had not created the electrical nightmare that it had AND voided the warranty on every unit.


----------



## jtb_E10

*Your Ambulance Pics*

Everyone share some pictures of your services ambulances.

Here are mine...


----------



## medicdan

Very nice rigs. Consider checking out this discussion for pictures of many other trucks:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=732


----------



## ClarkKent

One day, this will be my Rig.  One day damn it!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdemtb

As Clark Kent said, SOME DAY!


----------



## fortsmithman

Here are pics of my services primary unit BLS1.


----------



## Sasha




----------



## WuLabsWuTecH

Does no one have windows on the sides of their units anymore?

Our Medic is OOS for 3 days as it's "getting new graphics installed"

I'm interested in seeing what they are doing to it.  They wanted to get it done before the 4th parade


----------



## fortsmithman

Sasha your rig is cool.:lol:


----------



## lightsandsirens5

> Sasha your rig is cool.



I agree!



WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Does no one have windows on the sides of their units anymore?
> 
> Our Medic is OOS for 3 days as it's "getting new graphics installed"
> 
> I'm interested in seeing what they are doing to it.  They wanted to get it done before the 4th parade



We got windows. We have them on both sides. (Big controversy issue on this site over that.) (Did I spell controversy right?)

I like it actually, (not as easy to get carsick!) and if you are wearing your belt like you should be, you don't have to worry about flying out the window.


----------



## jtb_E10

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I agree!
> 
> 
> 
> We got windows. We have them on both sides. (Big controversy issue on this site over that.) (Did I spell controversy right?)
> 
> I like it actually, (not as easy to get carsick!) and if you are wearing your belt like you should be, you don't have to worry about flying out the window.




wow..now i have seen another sheriff's ambulance besides the one I used to work on...We always used to get weird looks...


----------



## lightsandsirens5

jtb_E10 said:


> wow..now i have seen another sheriff's ambulance besides the one I used to work on...We always used to get weird looks...



So where were you at? I thought we were the only one! The Sheriffs office patch on our sleve can be a great help sometimes. lol!


----------



## jtb_E10

New Castle (henry county) IN...our Sheriff's Dept Runs all the interfacility transfers and calls to our local prison...ill try to find a pic of one of their trucks..


----------



## jtb_E10

jtb_E10 said:


> New Castle (henry county) IN...our Sheriff's Dept Runs all the interfacility transfers and calls to our local prison...ill try to find a pic of one of their trucks..



Here is one of their ambulances....


----------



## MrRevesz

Our newest rig; A 2008 Ford F450 from Horton, got it a couple months back, having our dedication / wetdown tomorrow for it....

















Our older rig: 2001 Ford F450 from Horton, still runs like a champ, although I wish the siren included the "phaser" tone


----------



## lightsandsirens5

jtb_E10 said:


> New Castle (henry county) IN...our Sheriff's Dept Runs all the interfacility transfers and calls to our local prison...ill try to find a pic of one of their trucks..



Huh! Well, I guess there is another one. I s'pose in that case we are the only 911 Sheriff's Amb. (Actually we do all EMS and transport in our area. 911, IFT, prison calls.....)

---------------
And with that I am at 620 posts, I better stop, now that I have an even number, and leave it till September.


----------



## MrRevesz

This is a second agency i'm with; since this photo, all the rigs have been updated with LED lights, and possibly new paint jobs. We're expecting a new rig within the next few months, a ford from horton


----------



## jtb_E10

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Huh! Well, I guess there is another one. I s'pose in that case we are the only 911 Sheriff's Amb. (Actually we do all EMS and transport in our area. 911, IFT, prison calls.....)
> 
> ---------------
> And with that I am at 620 posts, I better stop, now that I have an even number, and leave it till September.



Well ours was for the area outside the city limits until recently so now you are..lol


----------



## WannaBeFlight

*Mama*


----------



## Flight-LP




----------



## WannaBeFlight

Flight-LP said:


>



You are too cool!!!


----------



## AusMed

Check out this thread for pics of the fleet from my Service:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10811


----------



## WolfmanHarris

Here are a couple of the vehicles at my service. The livery will likely be changing in the near future though as we've just wrapped up a consultation on vehicle design and Ambulance safety with Dr. Nadine Levick. Right now no one knows what next year's order is going to look like.


----------



## medic417

Guess search is broken again as this thread already exists.


----------



## medicdan

medic417 said:


> Guess search is broken again as this thread already exists.


See post #2.


----------



## medic417

emt.dan said:


> See post #2.



So guess search is only broken for the OP.:wacko:


----------



## WolfmanHarris

keith10247 said:


> MORE visible???  I cannot imagine what more visible looks like.  I can almost see it from over here in the US as it is...  If my memory serves me correctly,  Australia had a big part in creating a new standard in the US that requires us to have bright chevrons on the back of our apparatus.  I hated it at first but I must say I am getting used to it more and more.  I just hope that you guys dont push the retro checkered pattern on us!



I don't know if we'll see too much of the total checkered pattern. If you follow the work of Dr. Nadine Levick closely, she touches on flaws with overdoing the retroreflective such that the basic outline of the vehicle is lost making judging distance at night ineffective. Therefore that pattern from head to toe is less safe at night.

Also of note, chevrons on the back should point up. Apparently downward pointing chevrons are more likely to attract a collision by drawing the driver in.

Sorry I can't provide references as this was all from a video podcast I watched last week.


----------



## TheWedgie

WolfmanHarris said:


> I don't know if we'll see too much of the total checkered pattern. If you follow the work of Dr. Nadine Levick closely, she touches on flaws with overdoing the retroreflective such that the basic outline of the vehicle is lost making judging distance at night ineffective. Therefore that pattern from head to toe is less safe at night.
> 
> Also of note, chevrons on the back should point up. Apparently downward pointing chevrons are more likely to attract a collision by drawing the driver in.
> 
> Sorry I can't provide references as this was all from a video podcast I watched last week.



Yeah the images keith10247 is referring to was a trial done by the Adelaide Uni, was never adopted.

The new ones look (mostly) like this:


----------



## lafmedic1

My rig in the first picture , The back of an Excellance Narrow Body decked in wood grain for Gustav i had to suffer in , And in the last picture many of the different types in service and by coincidence the second to last truck is the same unit in the second pictue some three years later


----------



## medichopeful

lafmedic1 said:


> in the last picture many of the different types in service and by coincidence the second to last truck is the same unit in the second pictue some three years later



I have never seen so many ambulances in my life:wacko:


----------



## lafmedic1

Can a forum moderator encode my pictures so they appear in the post instead of an attachment and tell me how to do it and heres another pic from gustav maybe some of your guys trucks are in here . BTW I was leading convoys of 30 + units around the area the first night.THats really fun .Heres a few from the evacs. Once someone tells me how to encode I will post a Gustav Pic topic


----------



## MMiz

I'm not sure how this thread has gone on for so long.  We already have a thread stickied with the subject:

*What does your agency ride in?*

Please use that thread.  Threads merged.


----------



## paramedichopeful

well it sure doesn't look like there's a lot of room to work in. As big as those things are on the outside I figured there'd be tons of space!


----------



## 1799687

2006ish leader type 2s.


----------



## Pudge40

Our service uses 2 MEDTEC and one Wheeled Coach ambulances. I believe they are type III (the type with a door between patient compartment and cab). I only have pics of the 2 MEDTECs. These pics are of the older of the two MEDTECs. It was aquired in I think 2004. The night pic of it was taken on a mission as part of the Pennsylvannia Region 2 Strike Team deplyment to Katrina.


----------



## Pudge40

Ok since I can only post 3 pics per post there will be 2 posts for the new MEDTEC. It was aquired in either late 2008 or early 2009. It was sent down south for hurricane Gustav as another deployment of the Pennsylvannia Region 2 Strike team.

Exterior:


----------



## Pudge40

And the Interior:


----------



## WolfmanHarris

Looks like a well designed interior there. No squad bench and it looks like the monitor can be secured on the platform between the captain's chairs. Do you guys have radio equipment installed within reach from there too as well?


----------



## Pudge40

No, the radio equipment is accessable from the CPR seat and the normal captains chair. The monitor is not able to be secured to the platform those belts are to strap down the second patient. It would be nice if you caould secure the monitor to it though.


----------



## colafdp




----------



## NomadicMedic

I ride in this...






Untill we get these done...






It'll be VERY nice. I'm 6'1" and being able to actually have some room in the truck will be welcome. (Of course, a new truck is always a welcome addition.)
Our company just bought 8 of these Crestlines, and another 8 are on the way.


----------



## EMT11KDL

we just got this one  
2010 Ford 450


----------



## WolfmanHarris

colafdp said:


>



Could there be a more quintessential prarie EMS picture?


----------



## WolfmanHarris

n7lxi said:


> I ride in this...
> It'll be VERY nice. I'm 6'1" and being able to actually have some room in the truck will be welcome. (Of course, a new truck is always a welcome addition.)
> Our company just bought 8 of these Crestlines, and another 8 are on the way.



Looks like the Crestline "Commander" (based on the recessed wheel cowlings). A very nice truck to work in for space. You'll still be stooping to move around and watch your head on that grab bar. (Make sure you have lots of extra florescent bulb, the crestlines are brutal for burning them out.)

We need to copy those Euorpean box designs, tonnes of head room in them.


----------



## Kendall

WolfmanHarris said:


> Could there be a more quintessential prarie EMS picture?



I was JUST thinking that! 

I've worked out of a number of Crestlines, FleetMax, Apex, New Era, Legends, and Commanders. They're all nice - some better than others. Demers, I don't like... Unless you get into the MX170's.

n7lxi, You should enjoy those Crestline Apex's! They're quite nice, and a lot less nerve wracking to drive, as they're not as wide as the full size mods.


----------



## WolfmanHarris

Kendall said:


> I was JUST thinking that!
> 
> I've worked out of a number of Crestlines, FleetMax, Apex, New Era, Legends, and Commanders. They're all nice - some better than others. Demers, I don't like... Unless you get into the MX170's.
> 
> n7lxi, You should enjoy those Crestline Apex's! They're quite nice, and a lot less nerve wracking to drive, as they're not as wide as the full size mods.



Our new trucks are all Demers, and maybe it's the options we chose for this round, but I prefer them hands down in all but aesthetics. More space in the cab for personal gear, driver and passenger side compartments for equipment, with enough extra room for my gear bag for the day, control layout, etc. Oh and they don't have that weird sqeaking some of the Crestline "new ages" get at the point where the cab meets the box. Drove me up the way on long bumpy drives.


----------



## Kendall

All the services I've worked for have had Crestlines exclusively, I'm judging the demers purely from my observations - it seems like the fit & finish in the mod is just not up to par with the Crestlines, and it appears as though it would be awful to try to clean after a call that goes south; lots of nooks & crannies for bodily fluids to linger.

Whats your opinion of this, Wolfmanharris? And, have any interior shots of those new Demers?


----------



## mikie

Why does a Sheriff Dept have an ambulance?


----------



## Pudge40

lafmedic1 said:


> Can a forum moderator encode my pictures so they appear in the post instead of an attachment and tell me how to do it and heres another pic from gustav maybe some of your guys trucks are in here . BTW I was leading convoys of 30 + units around the area the first night.THats really fun .Heres a few from the evacs. Once someone tells me how to encode I will post a Gustav Pic topic



The second pic fourth truck back is my agency's truck. The one with the red and blue stripe and rectangular leds. I just noticed it was there.


----------



## paccookie

Grady_emt said:


> uga_Medic8114
> 
> DeKalb Fire has red units, Newton County has Lime units, those two I can think off of the top of my head



I'm pretty sure Tift County or Mitchell County has orange trucks.  One of them is all orange and the other has orange accents, but I can't remember which one has what.  Monroe County has red trucks.  Crisp County is blue with white accents.


----------



## Akulahawk

mikie said:


> Why does a Sheriff Dept have an ambulance?


In some areas, Law Enforcement also does EMS... it's pretty rare, though. In those areas, FD doesn't do it, there's no muni 3rd, and no private companies that can do 911... go figure. It does make for an easier time starting up a tactical medic program.


----------



## squrt29batt12

We've got mainly type-1's with about 7 type-3's. The type-3's are mainly equipped for bariatric patients.



















our ALS units are mostly the newer model (2008-2009) fords with new grills, and the BLS units are 2002-2007 models. i'll post a photo of the interior and equipment tomorrow in my next post!


----------



## TransportJockey

Just to let you know, van types like that are type II's, Type 1s are boxes on truck frames, TYpe III's are boxes on van frames. 

They do look good though. I'm weird I like Type II's, since that's what I spent a lot of time on doing IFTs. A box seems to big to work in for me.


----------



## squrt29batt12

Thank you lol, that's what I meant, Type-2*


----------



## Trailpatrol

mikie said:


> Why does a Sheriff Dept have an ambulance?



There are a lot of police/paramedic agencies in this country. There are a pretty good number of them in Michigan Sheriff's departments. Los Angeles County has mountain rescue paramedic deputies. Nassau County, NY, runs full ALS ambulances on Long Island. Most of them, but not all are non-transporting. Some do the transport, too. I think it was New Orleans, up until a few years back the cops actually patrolled in ambulances, did traffic stops, etc. and responded to EMS calls. NYPD's Emergency Services Unit has their own rigs to transport their own officers if they are injured. (They ran some of the last Caddy ambulances in New York.)

In some places, cops have been doing EMS since before it was called EMS. It all depends on the community needs and desires.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

mikie said:


> Why does a Sheriff Dept have an ambulance?



I know it has been a while since you asked, but I have been out of the loop and I assume you were asking about me.

When my service started in 1972, the county needed someone to cordinate to service so apparently they gave it to the County Sheriff (well undersheriff I guess.) That was in the days before my county even had fire protection.


----------



## pvfd62med22

Here are the trucks I work out of.. Two Different agency's...

Plainfield Fire





2008 Ford E-450/Road Rescue Ultramedic, operated as a Class II BLS Ambulance

Highland Ambulance Service
Our brand new rig just got it in August '09




2009 Chevy C4500 Duramax Diesel Trauma-hawk

Our Backup rig




'98 Ford Econoline E-Super Duty


----------



## medichopeful

As of now, we walk (campus EMS).  We also have a car (not sure what make or model).


----------



## lightsandsirens5

emtfarva said:


> I work for *Ah My Ride *as an *Eastern Mass Taxi *(aka AMR, EMT.)



Ok, I know farva's post is pretty old, but I couldn't resist. The newest nickname I have heard for AMR came from my ILS instructor. (Who used to work for them.)

*Gay-M-R*


----------



## nomofica

*Edmonton EMS*

Type III ambulances are the standard for all of Edmonton EMS aside from the bariatric rig, which is Type I.






For special events we have golf cart-type vehicles, as well as segways (Edmonton EMS is the first in Canada to use segways).





Supervisor's first responder cars are nicely decked-out Ford Explorers. Every major piece of BLS equipement and even ALS equipment (IV/IO/IM admin equip + drugs, etc).


----------



## WolfmanHarris

nomofica said:


> Type III ambulances are the standard for all of Edmonton EMS aside from the bariatric rig, which is Type I.



How are the trucks going to look under AHS?


----------



## nomofica

WolfmanHarris said:


> How are the trucks going to look under AHS?



Actually, I was just talking to a friend of mine about this today. AHS _just_ recently finished designing the trucks as well as the crests and uniforms. Apparently they're going to be blue and green, but the actual designs on the truck I still don't know about. The design they're using as a "well hold on until we've got something decent" deal is just a white truck with AHS on the side of the box along with EMS and Paramedic Unit printed on. Not overly impressed.

Uniforms are going to have reflective green stripes (YUCK!) instead of the reflective silver along the pant legs and arm bands.

Personally not too happy with the choice of colours, which is an opinion apparently held by quite a few people within the Capital Health district of AHS.


----------



## WolfmanHarris

nomofica said:


> Actually, I was just talking to a friend of mine about this today. AHS _just_ recently finished designing the trucks as well as the crests and uniforms. Apparently they're going to be blue and green, but the actual designs on the truck I still don't know about. The design they're using as a "well hold on until we've got something decent" deal is just a white truck with AHS on the side of the box along with EMS and Paramedic Unit printed on. Not overly impressed.



I saw that placeholder. Would have been cheaper to do nothing then toss those POS' out.



> Uniforms are going to have reflective green stripes (YUCK!) instead of the reflective silver along the pant legs and arm bands.



My service has stripes that are half inch silver with reflective green backing. It grew on me after awhile as it's very distinctive within a sea of navy blue uniforms. Plus it beats the hell out of the green and blue hi-vis golf shirts Muskoka EMS (Medavie) is wearing now.

Anyhoo... /thread jack


----------



## Fox800

We ride in Wheeled Coach Medical Attack Vehicles, built on an International chassis. This shows an extended cab models. They are used for our rescue/tactical/HAZMAT units to store specialized equipment. The "regular" field trucks don't have the roll-up doors behind the crew cab.


----------



## resq330

All of our units together







Our Newest Crash Rescue Unit - 2008 Ford F-550


----------



## atropine

Akulahawk said:


> In some areas, Law Enforcement also does EMS... it's pretty rare, though. In those areas, FD doesn't do it, there's no muni 3rd, and no private companies that can do 911... go figure. It does make for an easier time starting up a tactical medic program.



In LA County the FD provides quality ems, but the SO's do have flight paramedics, and tatical paramedics as well and yes the LA Co SD do send their people through paramedic school.


----------



## paramedichopeful

Warlock said:


> Being a major city we ride International Urban Assault vehicles


*****in'!!! Are those the ones with the run flat tires?


----------



## medic2586

pfmedic said:


> the duramax is what we mostly use... Incredible low end accelleration. I love them... and Im a Ford kinda guy....
> 
> 
> ... and they would have also been reliable if the tattletale had not created the electrical nightmare that it had AND voided the warranty on every unit.


we just got 2 duramax 3500 hd's about a year ago.. very quick...good low end but a 1998 horton with a 7.3 and a superchip will walk the dog on it!


----------



## FDNYChick

ford f-350 and f-450 for the haztach trucks

and man there are no room in the new ones,i like the older 04 models better


----------



## Manic_Wombat

I'm at a volunteer FD that doesn't transport, we run a BLS flycar which is a 96' turbocharged Suburban that flies. Also all our engines and rescue have a full EMS loadout.


----------



## medic2586

*our website*

here is our website with pics of some of the crew and rigs

copy and paste


http://home.rr.com/emsstation3


----------



## FLEMTP

One of our newer rigs...with the budget crunch we've gone to the same box with an F450 extended cab chassis












the back


----------



## fortsmithman

FLEMTP said:


> One of our newer rigs...with the budget crunch we've gone to the same box with an F450 extended cab chassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back


I don't see any pics.


----------



## FLEMTP

hmm sorry.. i dk what went wrong.. they are off my myspace.. maybe thats why? I'll try and get it fixed :blush:


----------



## HWoods

Looks like the Option for posting photos is Problematic, to be polite. With that said, Our stuff can be seen at www.GDVFD18.com PL Custom fans will love us........


----------



## FLEMTP

Ok.. i THINK i have it this time! lol











Cab of vehicle






Patient compartment







Standing in the walkthrough looking at the rear doors


----------



## resq330




----------



## J-Wall

Wake County EMS (Raleigh, NC)


----------



## EMT11KDL

i want to drive around in a charger lol


----------



## jjesusfreak01

EMT11KDL said:


> i want to drive around in a charger lol



No you dont...those things are giving Wake County headaches with transmission and engine problems. Also, the only people who ride in those are APPs and the medical director. Just hope you get an ambulance with good AC in the back, and you'll be happy.

@JWall, did you take those yourself or get them off a site? Looks like you have a couple pics of one of their annoyingly large type 1 trucks there. Rode in the back of one of those the other day. Kind of disconcerting when you can't see the guys riding in the front but they can see (theres a camera and mic in the module) and hear you. 

Wake County has an interesting fleet. They have a lot of their own original trucks, but then the repainted trucks from all of the EMS services they have taken over. You never know what kind of truck might be at each station.


----------



## wolfwyndd

Wake County have enough mass casualty incidents that you all need a BUS to transport them all?


----------



## jjesusfreak01

wolfwyndd said:


> Wake County have enough mass casualty incidents that you all need a BUS to transport them all?



Nope, the bus sits in a warehouse most of the time. Its just there if needed. Most of the hospitals also have mass casualty trailers that sit in place too.


----------



## J-Wall

jjesusfreak01 said:


> No you dont...those things are giving Wake County headaches with transmission and engine problems. Also, the only people who ride in those are APPs and the medical director. Just hope you get an ambulance with good AC in the back, and you'll be happy.
> 
> @JWall, did you take those yourself or get them off a site? Looks like you have a couple pics of one of their annoyingly large type 1 trucks there. Rode in the back of one of those the other day. Kind of disconcerting when you can't see the guys riding in the front but they can see (theres a camera and mic in the module) and hear you.
> 
> Wake County has an interesting fleet. They have a lot of their own original trucks, but then the repainted trucks from all of the EMS services they have taken over. You never know what kind of truck might be at each station.



Photos came from RFD's official photographer:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/leewilson/sets/


----------



## spike91




----------



## Jon

Nice trucks. You gonna go to the NCEMSF meeting next spring?


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt

I share with you some of the fine high "quality" rigs in B-Lo.

#1: 2006 (572) - 217,000
#2: 2003 (590) - 421,000
#3: 2000 (568) - 588,000
#4: 2003 (M12) - 127,000
#5: 1998 (525) - Put to sleep after 615,000 (The body came off on the way to a call)
#6: 2000 (512/268) - 302,000 (Donated to us from Cleveland, thank you)
#7: 2001 (520) - 170,000
#8: 2010 (259) - 26,000 (For those times you're posted on a street corner for hours on end...)


----------



## reaper

Work for garbage, expect garbage!


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt

reaper said:


> Work for garbage, expect garbage!



You know it.


----------



## spike91

Jon said:


> Nice trucks. You gonna go to the NCEMSF meeting next spring?



That's the plan!




ohnoyoudidnt said:


> I share with you some of the fine high "quality" rigs in B-Lo.



I saw one of your rigs at Lourdes ER in Binghamton the other day


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt

spike91 said:


> That's the plan!
> 
> I saw one of your rigs at Lourdes ER in Binghamton the other day



Rochester and Syracuse also have contracts with RMA, it most likely was one of theirs as they all have new stuff. I dont think any of out junk would make it out to Binghamton with out turning into a fireball on the way.


----------



## citizensoldierny

I love the toilet, was it a retrofit or factory? Wish I had one back in the day of working for AMR manys a time I had to use open air public facilities when working overnights. Or even worse have to wake up my partner to go somewhere if my business demanded it.:lol:


----------



## LondonMedic

Got a ride in one of these at an RTC the other day;


----------



## C.T.E.M.R.

My squad is relatively lucky, Every 2 to 3 years we get brand new rigs, always for E series, And they are always kept clean in and out, i wouldn't hesitate to eat off of it.


----------



## TransportJockey

Medic 1 at my new service. Medium Duty Chevy 3500


----------



## WolfmanHarris

One of last year's models. The 2010 vehicles look the same but are based on the E-350 chassis. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/49132514@N06/4821138911/


----------



## spike91

Jon said:


> Nice trucks. You gonna go to the NCEMSF meeting next spring?



Definitely hope to!


----------



## 350chevy

I'm not an EMT yet, so I don't have much room to talk here. The agency I'm going through to get me certification is all volunteer. They have a '99 McCoy Miller on a Ford F-450 chassis. Also have a 2009 Braun Chief on a Ford F-350 chassis. Both are nice rigs, but they don't go out that often. Mostly mutual aid and rural rescue calls for farm accidents and wrecks. Will post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Well I tow this







With these


----------



## gostandintherain

Why do your services do with the beat up ambulances when you get a new one or dont want it anymore? Sell it back or just trash it?


----------



## socalmedic

when we are done with them there is nothing that can be done except scrap them. they get thrashed.


----------



## shfd739

gostandintherain said:


> Why do your services do with the beat up ambulances when you get a new one or dont want it anymore? Sell it back or just trash it?



For our type 1s The still usable boxes are refurbished and put on new chassis. Unusable boxes are scrapped. Used chassis are sold off. I'm not sure what happens to our type 2s as we are just now having to pull from service and dispose of those.


----------



## bahnrokt

We sell ours off to whoever wants them.  Several are running around town still being used by carpenters, plumbers, etc. 

Our newest:





Its a Wheeled Coach, and I am not that thrilled with the quality of the build.  A lot of the materials and fit and finish is much lower than our old Braun and McCoy Millers.  I guess that's what lowest bidder means <_<


----------



## WolfmanHarris

My service auctions off used Ambulances for the most part. Up to a third of our decommissioned units may be donated to community groups, educational institutions and international aid groups. Priority is given to local uses. Recently we have donated trucks to St John Ambulance, one to the Ontario Police College for training and one was sent to Haiti to be used by a mobile midwife service.


----------



## MrBrown

New Zealand is moving from the box ....






.... to the van


----------



## nakenyon

We have a 2001 PL Custom on an E-350 chassis. Currently looking at replacing it with a F-450.


----------



## DesertMedic66

well the only things i can drive due to my age are the front two in the pic


----------



## Forrest

International cabs on a Braun Chasis. Wish I had a picture of the inside of the cab and box.


----------



## Handsome Robb

None of those images worked.


----------



## exodus

sdemtb said:


> As Clark Kent said, SOME DAY!



Santee has nicer ones


----------



## Forrest

*Sorry for the first post not working.*

Like I said, International chasis with Braun boxes.


----------



## nonameheroes

exodus said:


> Santee has nicer ones




Lakeside's boxes are Santee's old ones


----------



## blinnbuc89

We have a variety of types. 
We have 3 Type I's, 4 or 5 Type II's and 7 Type III's


----------



## blinnbuc89

Here is one of the newer III's, It is a 05 E350, I dont recall who the box is, but is nice and the 6.0 is fffffffast.





Here is a II that got totalled. It was a 04 Osage with only 42k on it. (it was a reserve truck. 





Another one of our reserve trucks is a 01 E450 Wheeled Coach. It is a reserve because of the miles on it. This thing is slowwwww. I could probably run faster than this thing. And it smells like it burns antifreeze, but it runs reliably. 





Here is the truck that I used to work on, until we got our new unit. It is a F-450 Wheeled Coach 14' Box on, what I suspect to be, a former Brush truck chassis. It is 6x6. It weighs approx 15,600 lbs. We weighed it one day at a truck stop out of sheer curiosity. We hit a deer it in one night and they didnt even feel it in the back. This thing is a BEAST!





I will post pictures of my new rig when I get a good picture of it. It is a 2011 E350 on a McCoy Miller 14' box. It is nice.


----------



## btkspot89

The Company I work for uses many different brand of ambulance. Most of our fleet consists of Wheeled Coach Type II's. Many times when we need new vehicles they will buy 2 test ambulances from a company they have never done business with before to compare with the wheeled coaches we have. That being said here is the list.
2 Type I's Used For BLS
23 Type II's Used for BLS transport
6 Type III's Used For Bariatric and SCTU


----------



## RJ80

We use Demers ambulances.

Here's our webpage.


----------



## WolfmanHarris

RJ80 said:


> We use Demers ambulances.



So do we. The MX160 Type 3.


----------



## RJ80

We've got one of those but it's getting a little long in the tooth.  We also just got an MX 144 and our spare is a type II.


----------



## northernnhmedic

I work at 4 squads  that have 10 trucks between the 4 of them.

The first squad I work for, Gorham EMS,  has 2 trucks.  33A1 is a 2007 Ford E450 with a 172" AEV box on the back, 33A2 is a 2010 Chevrolet G4500 with an identical box.

My second squad, Goveton Ambulance Corp. has 4 trucks.  32A1 is a 2002 Ford E450 with a 172" AEV box on the back.  32A2 is a 2006 Ford E350 with an AEV DR90 box.  32A3 is a 2011 Chevrolet G4500 with a 172" box.

The fourth squad I run with, 45th Parallel EMS, has 4 rigs.  45A1 and 45A2 are nearly identical early 2000's Ford E450s with full size Horton boxes on the back.  45A3 is a 4-wheel drive Ford F-450 with am AEV 148' box with air ride suspension that we accquired from another service we absorbed several years ago.

The volunteer squad I occasionlly pick up calls with has a 2009 4-wheel drive Ford F350 with a Wheeled Coach Citi-Medic box. 

Ill try to post pictures when I have them.


----------



## NomadicMedic

I ride in this.


----------



## traumaluv2011

For General Medical Emergencies 2000 Ford F150: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beriatric and Fire Calls 2008 Ford F350: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cardiac Emergencies and MVAs 1994 Ford E350:


----------



## usalsfyre

Very odd way of splitting you units up. What happens when the "general medical emergency" turns into a cardiac patient that weighs 500+?


----------



## Handsome Robb

n7lxi said:


> I ride in this.



That is a sweet ride, not gonna lie.


----------



## NomadicMedic

NVRob said:


> That is a sweet ride, not gonna lie.



Yeah. I like it. Two full sets of ALS gear, because we run dual medics. There is a rumor that we'll be moving to SUVs to save money.


----------



## traumaluv2011

usalsfyre said:


> Very odd way of splitting you units up. What happens when the "general medical emergency" turns into a cardiac patient that weighs 500+?



Well it's a cardiac rig because it has a thumper on it 

If the pt turns out to be 500+ we'll put the thumper on the bariatric rig


----------



## Handsome Robb

n7lxi said:


> Yeah. I like it. Two full sets of ALS gear, because we run dual medics. There is a rumor that we'll be moving to SUVs to save money.



Easier to drive I'd bet, too. That's a pretty big truck for a non-transporting unit, do you guys do extrication as well?


----------



## NomadicMedic

NVRob said:


> Easier to drive I'd bet, too. That's a pretty big truck for a non-transporting unit, do you guys do extrication as well?



Nope, no extrication. We only carry a halogen, bolt cutters and a shovel. The load out doesn't fill the squad, but is currently a little too much for an SUV. Two backboards, a reeves, a fridge for hypothermia, a cooler for rehab water and an assortment of bags, boxes and two monitors. And each station has two trucks. One front line and one reserve.


----------



## Nervegas

We use sprinters mostly out of our station, have two boxes and an assortment of old boxes and vanbulances. The 911 areas use mostly boxes with a few sprinters tossed in. 65 ambulances total I believe.


----------



## Tigger

n7lxi said:


> Nope, no extrication. We only carry a halogen, bolt cutters and a shovel. The load out doesn't fill the squad, but is currently a little too much for an SUV. Two backboards, a reeves, a fridge for hypothermia, a cooler for rehab water and an assortment of bags, boxes and two monitors. And each station has two trucks. One front line and one reserve.



Two sets of ALS gear and backboards/scoops in an SUV is pushing it, or it is for the services that I've seen. I like what you have posted above, keeps all the stuff relatively organized and isolated from the cab. Plus it doesn't look like the cab is any wider than the box, so I imagine it's like driving a pickup?


----------



## Handsome Robb

Where I work now we have 42 Ford E450s with RoadRescue Ultramedic boxes. We are in the process of replacing the entire fleet with Chevy G4500s and remounting the boxes. It's going to take a while though. 

I would love to be good enough to eventually work in Wake County and run around in one of these.


----------



## NomadicMedic

Tigger said:


> Two sets of ALS gear and backboards/scoops in an SUV is pushing it, or it is for the services that I've seen. I like what you have posted above, keeps all the stuff relatively organized and isolated from the cab. Plus it doesn't look like the cab is any wider than the box, so I imagine it's like driving a pickup?



The box is wider and longer, but it's no worse than driving a big pick up. The reason we're going to switch is cost. The trucks are custom built and rather expensive. I'm not gonna lie, I love the squads. They're very cool.


----------



## Handsome Robb

That's gonna take some organizing to get all that gear in an SUV. I'd bet it turns out to be a Suburban or something of the sort. Those squads look new when are they thinking of making the switch?


----------



## NomadicMedic

NVRob said:


> That's gonna take some organizing to get all that gear in an SUV. I'd bet it turns out to be a Suburban or something of the sort. Those squads look new when are they thinking of making the switch?



Good question. We're scheduled to get two new replacement trucks next year... I'm hoping we do another cycle of squads. And yeah, a Suburban is what our Supervisor drives, and it may be the new response truck.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Yea, the squads are way cooler  Both are good looking trucks though. Our old supe truck is a suburban the new one is a chevy 2500 extended cab.

Needless to say but it looks like you have a pretty cool setup out there!


----------



## CHITOWNMEDIC

*Freightliner/Sprinter from Medix Ambulance Builders.*

Does anyone have one of the Sprinter's made by Medix Ambulance builders in Elkhart,Indiana with the modular box (Metro Express MN 86) on that chassis yet ? Any comments ( + or - ) appreciated ...


----------



## jjesusfreak01

NVRob said:


> Where I work now we have 42 Ford E450s with RoadRescue Ultramedic boxes. We are in the process of replacing the entire fleet with Chevy G4500s and remounting the boxes. It's going to take a while though.
> 
> I would love to be good enough to eventually work in Wake County and run around in one of these.



1) Those things are overrated. We have all sorts of reliability problems with them, and they're dangerous because you aren't as visible as an ambulance when you're driving code3. 

2) That's the cleanest I've ever seen the downtown station and I have no idea where those flags came from.

3) If you're riding as an APP in one of those, you get to ride around the county doing wellness checks on system abusers. Not a glorious job, but it gives us more supervisor level units around the county for high level calls and they do good work with at risk elderly patients.


----------



## Handsome Robb

jjesusfreak01 said:


> 1) Those things are overrated. We have all sorts of reliability problems with them, and they're dangerous because you aren't as visible as an ambulance when you're driving code3.
> 
> 2) That's the cleanest I've ever seen the downtown station and I have no idea where those flags came from.
> 
> 3) If you're riding as an APP in one of those, you get to ride around the county doing wellness checks on system abusers. Not a glorious job, but it gives us more supervisor level units around the county for high level calls and they do good work with at risk elderly patients.



You totally just rained on my parade :rofl:


----------



## jjesusfreak01

NVRob said:


> You totally just rained on my parade :rofl:



On the other hand, the medics we have riding in those cars are all super nice people, and totally awesome to have around on calls.


----------



## d0nk3yk0n9

This is our main truck. We also have a Suburban and we're getting a second one of these. Since we only cover the school's campus and aren't a transporting agency (we're BLS first response), we don't have an actual ambulance.


----------



## Angel21228

In the one Dept I belong to we run a Ford/Braun T-III, and a Ford Wheeled Coach T-1.  With the other Dept I belong to we run a Ford Medic Master T-III.  And we used to run a International Wheeled Coach Medium Duty ( But that one we just took out of service cuz we are getting rid of it because of age!!    )


----------



## 74restore

my hometown rides in these... pretty cool black ambulances


----------



## lightsandsirens5

n7lxi said:


> I ride in this.



DO WANT!!! 

Edit: That is one screwed up EKG tracing on compartment door there.....just gotta say that.


----------



## STXmedic

n7lxi said:


> I ride in this.



Yeah, pretty ballin'. Do you ride solo or with a partner?


----------



## NomadicMedic

PoeticInjustice said:


> Yeah, pretty ballin'. Do you ride solo or with a partner?



We ride dual medic. There is two full sets of ALS gear in each truck, so we can split if we need to.


----------



## epipusher

I'm diggin those black rigs.


----------



## spike91

ALS collegiate agency out of Binghamton University in New York. Run two rigs, two flycars, a special ops trailer, and a special ops gator. 

7621, 2009 Medix





7622, 2003 Wheeled Coach





7651, 2002 Chevy Blazer





7652, 2005 Ford Expedition





7661, Special Ops Gator:


----------



## bigbaldguy

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Edit: That is one screwed up EKG tracing on compartment door there.....just gotta say that.



I'll take "things only a medic would notice" for 600 Alex.


----------



## NomadicMedic

bigbaldguy said:


> I'll take "things only a medic would notice" for 600 Alex.



Too funny. I actually hadn't even really looked at that "ekg tracing" until this comment.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

bigbaldguy said:


> I'll take "things only a medic would notice" for 600 Alex.




Well....what can I say?


----------



## Chimpie

n7lxi said:


> I ride in this.



How much room is between the front of the truck and the garage door?


----------



## NomadicMedic

About 8 inches.


----------



## Chimpie

n7lxi said:


> About 8 inches.



There's 8 inches in front of the truck in that picture??


----------



## Handsome Robb

74restore said:


> my hometown rides in these... pretty cool black ambulances



The black is cool but idk how I'd feel about visibility on roadways at night. Even with the lights going. I could definitely see some people in this world being confused by "the floating red lights!?!?!?!?!?????" :rofl:


----------



## Rettsani

This is our new Ambulance:










Equipment:
http://emtlife.com/album.php?albumid=339


----------



## exodus

74restore said:


> my hometown rides in these... pretty cool black ambulances



Is that an iStat I spy?


----------



## NomadicMedic

Chimpie said:


> There's 8 inches in front of the truck in that picture??



Yeah. The camera angle is weird. There's more room than it looks like.


----------



## medic5872

My agency has 3 Type III ambulances and 2 paramedic fly cars.


----------



## NomadicMedic

A few more pic for NVRob to salivate over.


----------



## rwik123

type I and type III


----------



## Tigger

n7lxi said:


> A few more pic for NVRob to salivate over.
> 
> Me want. On a different note, you're the first person I've seen with those shears besides me.


----------



## NomadicMedic

Tigger said:


> n7lxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few more pic for NVRob to salivate over.
> 
> Me want. On a different note, you're the first person I've seen with those shears besides me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those shears. They've managed to stay in my possession for the last 6 months, which is really nice.
Click to expand...


----------



## DerekC

We run all TraumaHawk F-450s, and have 2 Polaris ASAP's...


----------



## mfd229

2010 Ford Ambulance (pictured) and a 2003 Ford Ambulance. Stryker power cots and power lifts in both  Volunteer municipal fire and ambulance service that runs about 800 medicals a year.


----------



## Chewy20

Pictures credit to ATCEMS Facebook page


----------



## STXmedic

What system do you work for, Chewey?...


----------



## Chewy20

STXmedic said:


> What system do you work for, Chewey?...


 
I just do some freelance work here and there! hahah


----------



## TransportJockey

Can't remember if I posted a picture of my newest ride. Hers my unit parked in front of the hangar that our 412s are in


----------



## Chewy20

TransportJockey said:


> Can't remember if I posted a picture of my newest ride. Hers my unit parked in front of the hangar that our 412s are in


 
Gotta love that Texas sky that's for sure.


----------



## vcuemt

Trucks at the agency I volunteer at










There's a few units more but those are the Google-able pictures I found. I prefer the short-nosed trucks for their maneuverability but damn does that Chevy get up and go.


----------



## Rick Tresnak

emtal233 said:


> At the volunteer ambulance corps we have three type III PL customs on Ford E-450 chasis, and one Freightliner FL50 also from PL Custom vehicles. At the Hospital EMS service I work for all are type III Wheeled Coach custom series except for BLS city 911 units which are Wheeled Coach vans....


 E450 Ford, Type III.


----------



## Tigger

We've got two F450 Lifelines and three F350 Wheeled Coaches that have been repowered and refurbished. One of the Wheeled Coaches and the two Lifelines are the first out ambulances and the other two WCs are ready reserves used for call backs or when ambulances go in for PM. We also have a lifted E350 Type II that I need to get a pic of, it is one goofy looking rig but will not die. 

Also about to put an E450 Lifeline with a a gasser in service soon as the central station's first out ambulance during nice weather.


----------



## Kevinf

That's a sharp looking rig in the first pic Tigger.

More generally, I love the room up front and the reduced engine noise that type-1s have, hate the tiny pass-through. I love the door-like pass-through of the type-3s but hate the lack of room up front and the roaring engine noise. I'd do horrible and disgusting things for a type 1 rig with a type 3 pass-through.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Kevinf said:


> That's a sharp looking rig in the first pic Tigger.
> 
> More generally, I love the room up front and the reduced engine noise that type-1s have, hate the tiny pass-through. I love the door-like pass-through of the type-3s but hate the lack of room up front and the roaring engine noise. I'd do horrible and disgusting things for a type 1 rig with a type 3 pass-through.



Our Ford Type-IIIs have about a 14"x14" pass through between the cab and box. Chevys it's giant but still not something you can walk through. 

We stopped refurbing from the Ford to the Chevys for reliability. 

I'd love a Type-I extended cab but they say they're too long for here...


----------



## Tigger

We would get the extended cabs but our central station is not big enough to house a bigger rig than what we have now. 

I have no use for the pass throughs, I am way too tall to fit. Our new Type III has a fridge mounted on the floor in it and the AC unit from the ceiling so the gap is no bigger than the pass through.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Tigger said:


> We would get the extended cabs but our central station is not big enough to house a bigger rig than what we have now.
> 
> I have no use for the pass throughs, I am way too tall to fit. Our new Type III has a fridge mounted on the floor in it and the AC unit from the ceiling so the gap is no bigger than the pass through.



Psh, just cut a hole in the garage door so it closes around the hood :lol:

The few pass-throughs I've seen I couldn't even walk through easily at 5'8". Although it would be nice to be able to go between the box and cab to kick it on the bench and catch some Zs without having to open the door and let the AC out.


----------



## Tigger

That was my suggestion haha. Seriously we couldn't get the interior layout we wanted (6" wheelbase increase) on the new one without switching to a Type III. Which guarantees it will have no get up and go as you can see how big our current boxes are and they at least have a turbodiesel hauling them. The ride will certainly be better though.


----------



## Handsome Robb

Tigger said:


> That was my suggestion haha. Seriously we couldn't get the interior layout we wanted (6" wheelbase increase) on the new one without switching to a Type III. Which guarantees it will have no get up and go as you can see how big our current boxes are and they at least have a turbodiesel hauling them. The ride will certainly be better though.



Great minds think alike lol. Why do you think it won't have any go? The new turbo diesels are making 700-800 FT/lbs of torque stock nowadays. 

Supposedly since they stopped refurbing to the Chevy chassis like I said we're gonna end up with a bunch of V10 tritons...shoot me. We will see though, doesn't make any sense with all the hills we deal with.


----------



## Tigger

Handsome Robb said:


> Great minds think alike lol. Why do you think it won't have any go? The new turbo diesels are making 700-800 FT/lbs of torque stock nowadays.
> 
> Supposedly since they stopped refurbing to the Chevy chassis like I said we're gonna end up with a bunch of V10 tritons...shoot me. We will see though, doesn't make any sense with all the hills we deal with.


Can't buy an E450 with a diesel anymore, which means it has the V10 Triton. I took it out today and it does ok, certainly not like the newer truck I pictured, which has waaay more than enough power. I will say the V10 shifts very smoothly, but the pedal gets buried on any sort of grade, and we have a lot of hills. From Colorado Springs you can gain 3500 vertical feet to the upper reaches of our area. I've worked out of the V10s before in cities and they are fine for a small box or Type II. Instead we bought the largest box possible...


----------



## Handsome Robb

Tigger said:


> Can't buy an E450 with a diesel anymore, which means it has the V10 Triton. I took it out today and it does ok, certainly not like the newer truck I pictured, which has waaay more than enough power. I will say the V10 shifts very smoothly, but the pedal gets buried on any sort of grade, and we have a lot of hills. From Colorado Springs you can gain 3500 vertical feet to the upper reaches of our area. I've worked out of the V10s before in cities and they are fine for a small box or Type II. Instead we bought the largest box possible...



Sorry I read your first post really wrong. You're right they don't do the diesel in the van chassis which sucks.


----------



## sirguinness

Pick a Type II or III chassis and a box manufacturer.  Spin the wheel and that's what we have.  My current ride is a Chevy Express with a Crusader (Wheeled Coach) rear end.  Moving to a Ford E350 with a Wheeled Coach Type II for the back.


----------



## Ruamkatanyu

In Thailand Almost all BLS is run by volunteers who have to buy everything that they use so the vehicles used as Ambulances vary here are some examples


----------



## Kevinf

Ruamkatanyu said:


> In Thailand Almost all BLS is run by volunteers who have to buy everything that they use so the vehicles used as Ambulances vary here are some examples


----------



## TransportJockey

Our new Medic Two. Replaces an 09 Chevy Kodiak (or about that year)


----------



## STXmedic

TransportJockey said:


> Our new Medic Two. Replaces an 09 Chevy Kodiak (or about that year)


Don't know why I pictured you responding out of a FEMA trailer


----------



## TransportJockey

STXmedic said:


> Don't know why I pictured you responding out of a FEMA trailer


Lol up until recently medic two did respond from four fema trailers
That's station one


----------



## Sunburn

Boy do I feel under-equipped 
We have a few Citroen Jumpers and a Ford Transit. I'll snap,a few pics these days and post so you can see what your euro-brethren work in


----------



## RedAirplane

Mostly something like this:





Occasionally something like this:


----------



## RedAirplane

(Images from Google Images and not representative of actual equipment)


----------



## 281mustang

Mostly these:


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910

Acadian actually is now using Mercedez sprinters due to it saving gas and is good for ecosystem. This is texas ambulance though. i work in louisiana but the colors are the same though. Acadian serves Louisiana, Texas, and Mississippi


----------



## NPO

My company uses Type II and Type III ambulances.
ALS primarily gets Type III, however there are a few Type II depending on area (rural) and off road needs, as our only 4x4 units are lifted vans.
BLS gets both Type II and Type III.
CCT gets Big Mamma and a Bell 407.
Supervisors drive Suburbans.

The only thing I havnt driven yet, is the 407. However, I doubt I'll ever do that. Been in it several times however.

(Image 1 and 2 pulled from company facebook MCI drill, and from actual MCI about a week later, Image 3 from Company website and Image 4 is the cover of the previous issue of the HallMark, our quarterly company magazine, which you can read on line I you wanted.)


----------



## NPO

Our new BLS units are stating to show up from the manufacturer


----------



## StCEMT

For medic class, the county I live in uses these.




And seems to have decided to switch to these. Seems to be a pretty neat design on the inside.




My actual job has all kinds. Older, newer, etc.


----------



## CALEMT

NPO said:


> Our new BLS units are stating to show up from the manufacturer



STAHP! You're making me want to stay in CA and work for Hall.


----------



## NPO

CALEMT said:


> STAHP! You're making me want to stay in CA and work for Hall.


We are moving to a much more aggressive BLS response program. In the last open meeting with the EMS medical director he said he wants BLS to handle many calls and save ALS for true emergencies and high acuity calls.


----------



## StCEMT

CALEMT said:


> STAHP! You're making me want to stay in CA and work for Hall.


You ought to check out my county or STL once you finish medic. They pay incredibly well, you get to live in a great beer area, one of the best baseball teams, and best of all....IT AINT CALIFORNIA!


----------



## OceanBossMan263

My primary agency is unique in our setting: the beach! As such, we operate off-road vehicles. Most of our EMTs provide "fly car" type response by ATV. They are assisted by Lifeguard and EMS officers in John Deere Gators, or Unit 263, our custom first response vehicle. 263 is a 1999 Tahoe, formerly of Upper Makefield Township PD in Pennsylvania. It was later purchased in an auction, had some light and radio equipment installed, and was donated to the agency. Later on, we built a cabinet for supplies near the barn doors, as well as created a platform where we could transport a backboarded patient off the beach to a waiting ambulance. The rig has been a huge plus for us, both for more serious calls and also for the more minor treat-and-release incidents where a patient can self-transport to ED/Urgent Care, but still needs transport off the beach.

Not a great view on the setups, but this photo happens to have all 3 types of vehicle (we also operate pickup trucks, but you all know what those look like).


----------



## CANMAN

Primary transport unit at the Part-Time F.D. gig:




Full-Time agency ride:


----------



## TransportJockey

That's a good looking 145


----------



## CANMAN

TransportJockey said:


> That's a good looking 145



Thanks man! We have been really happy with her thus far. My base has always been a BK/145 base, but this one is configured really nice and easy to work out of. We rotate around in our region maybe 2 shifts in an 8 week schedule and I dread going to our 135 bases....


----------



## TransportJockey

CANMAN said:


> Thanks man! We have been really happy with her thus far. My base has always been a BK/145 base, but this one is configured really nice and easy to work out of. We rotate around in our region maybe 2 shifts in an 8 week schedule and I dread going to our 135 bases....


If I ever get on rotor a 429 or 145/117 are the airframes I wanna fly in. I did like the room in my King Air 200 over the 421  I rode in from time to time lol. 
But my tubby self needs to lose a bit of weight first


----------



## CANMAN

TransportJockey said:


> If I ever get on rotor a 429 or 145/117 are the airframes I wanna fly in. I did like the room in my King Air 200 over the 421  I rode in from time to time lol.
> But my tubby self needs to lose a bit of weight first



Yeah the weight thing is hard. Our program is 210lbs fully clad.... I am tall, love beer, and lift fairly frequently so it's tough...


----------



## TransportJockey

CANMAN said:


> Yeah the weight thing is hard. Our program is 210lbs fully clad.... I am tall, love beer, and lift fairly frequently so it's tough...


I'm short, love beer, and love to cook do that is where I get into trouble lol


----------



## Worminger

Some of impressions from Germany
ALS unit + Doctor Unit
	

		
			
		

		
	






BLS Unit
	

		
			
		

		
	





ALS Unit
	

		
			
		

		
	





Vehicle Hall from rescue station
	

		
			
		

		
	





2 ALS Units on highway
	

		
			
		

		
	





Inside ALS Unit 
LP 15; Accu Vac; Medumat Standard 2 etc..
	

		
			
		

		
	





Greets from Germany


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910

mercedez sprinter


----------



## Worminger

AcadianExplorer1910 said:


> mercedez sprinter


Yea.
ALS Units are Mercedes Sprinter and the BLS units are VW T6, Doctor unit are BMW X3


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910

not acadian ambulance we from usa


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910

bls is usually chevrolet


----------



## Dustoff707

Worminger said:


> Yea.
> ALS Units are Mercedes Sprinter and the BLS units are VW T6, Doctor unit are BMW X3


How do you like the Mercedes Sprinters? They are becoming more and more prevalent here in the States. I don't mind the way they look but some people seem to hate them.


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910

i love them more envirobmentally safe as far as emission but then we cant idle it either. i like the modern technology used with the mercedez


----------



## VentMonkey




----------



## NPO

For those patients that need rapid transport, we have this


----------



## TransportJockey

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66

NPO said:


> For those patients that need rapid transport, we have this


----------



## CALEMT

More like when you clear the hospital and you're off in 5 minutes.


----------



## NomadicMedic

I'm rockin' this one today.


----------



## VentMonkey

Out of all the lime greenish paint schemes I have seen, this one is not bad. Out of curiosity, any particular reason the Savannah area seems to favor this color for ambulances in their region?


----------



## NomadicMedic

We're the only fluorescent/lime ambulances around. Southside in Savannah has white and yellow (slightly lime) trucks. The other companies, Coastal, Central and Medix all have white with blue trim trucks.

The Libery rigs used to be teal, like ETMC, but they changed the color a few years backs. Now all the front line Dodge trucks are white with the lime accent. Reserve rigs are still the old teal scheme.

I actually like them, and think they look sharp. As far as services in the Coastal GA area go, this is probably one of the best.


----------



## bakertaylor28

Driven by yours truly. And I swear to god, the first lol i hear....


----------



## NPO

bakertaylor28 said:


> Driven by yours truly. And I swear to god, the first lol i hear....


Pink is respectable. More so than some things....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bakertaylor28

NPO said:


> Pink is respectable. More so than some things....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I'm only guessing that that's not from the U.S...  But yeah... I see your point... The checker pattern is just undignified. Makes it look like a pizza delivery vehicle or something. Thanks for proving it could be worse. I was reluctant to post this until now...


----------



## NPO

bakertaylor28 said:


> I'm only guessing that that's not from the U.S...  But yeah... I see your point... The checker pattern is just undignified. Makes it look like a pizza delivery vehicle or something. Thanks for proving it could be worse. I was reluctant to post this until now...


Central California

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bakertaylor28

NPO said:


> Central California
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Interesting. I wouldn't expect that there- In fact I'd expect them to have a problem with going pink, given CA's rigid structure of things. That and a checker pattern on emergency vehicles is a sort of  trademark of the UK, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## GMCmedic

We have a mash up of Ford, GMC, Chevy and International, with a Dodge joining soon. This is our newest International Terra star. Absolute POS but its a smooth ride. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## reaper

This is Charleston county's checker board trucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## reaper

These are our newest ones.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic

New 2017 Dodge and old reserve.


----------



## Tigger

We used to just have stripes but then I got a hold of some photoshop and we have a new look...


----------



## agregularguy

Been meaning to upload these for a while now. This is one of our 5 new trucks. 
Apparently I suck at embedding photos, so hopefully one of these links work. 
https://imgur.com/a/WHGqn


----------



## Kevinf

agregularguy said:


> Been meaning to upload these for a while now. This is one of our 5 new trucks.
> Apparently I suck at embedding photos, so hopefully one of these links work.



Now I'm jealous 



Ours are nice though...

https://www.keystone-emergency.com/...d-coach-type-153-delivered-south-central-ems/


----------



## Lo2w




----------



## NPO

Kevinf said:


> Ours are nice though...



Yeah those are nice, but where do you keep all of your stuff? I can't reach anything I need on most call from 4/5 seats in that truck.


----------



## Kevinf

They bolted clear plastic bins (for frequently used items) to the airway table, the lack of storage annoys me as well. The reason I was given for the lack of compartments was that the new safety standard disallows overhead obstructions. Dunno why they went for a second bench instead of a wall of compartments though.


----------



## NPO

It would be a great truck for specialty team transports though


----------



## KnightRider

We have a combination of Ford E-Series, 1 Ford F-Series, and Chevrolet Express chassis.I love the Fords, specifically the E-Series. The Chevy's suck!! When you hit a bump it bounces all over the place. Sloppy suspension. The Ford's are stiffer.


----------



## Iambatman




----------



## beaucait

Squad 7 is 2011 GMC Yukon first responder vehicle that carries our rescue equipment and can also serve as a command vehicle. My Personal EMS response unit is a 2007 Volkswagen Jetta, 2.5, 5 speed Wolfsberg edition  

Located in Minot Maine


----------



## NomadicMedic

My business QRV.


----------



## CALEMT

NomadicMedic said:


> View attachment 4100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My business QRV.


----------



## NomadicMedic

CALEMT said:


>



Yes indeed. Talk about a fun endeavor. But I actually just sold the whole business because of the move.


----------



## n00bmedic

The ambulance, not the tow truck. Although it's nearly the same shade of green...


----------



## DrParasite

I was going to ask if your trucks broke down so frequently that you had your own tow truck.......


----------



## NPO

Our fleet is standardized. Our supervisors all drive new model Ford explorers with the police package and the 3.5 NA engine (pretty peppy!) Our ambulances are all Dodge 4500 4x4 chassis, although our newest one and all future ones are going to be on 5500 chassis.


----------



## NPO

Also, tomorrow is our agencies open house where we will have our portable hospital set up and all vehicles on display. My agency has asked my to go as the photographer. I'll post of more photos of the MMU (mobile medical unit) and ambulance tomorrow.

Idk if they will have the whole thing set up, but when fully deployed the MMU is capable of keeping over 50 patients longish term, and has surgery, pharmacy, lab, x-ray, etc.


----------



## deadhead




----------



## Dustoff707

Not to Bragg but.....


----------



## Jim37F

Dustoff707 said:


> Bragg


I see what you did there....

Anyways, this what our City & County EMS Dept rides in:











 District Chiefs:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(All images lifted off of Google Image search)


----------



## Dustoff707

Jim37F said:


> I see what you did there....


Hehe, got 'em coach.


----------



## charliefox42

Here are our newest rides


----------



## Bullets

These absolute snack of a unit


----------



## NPO

I was on a fly-car the other night and snapped this with my phone.


----------



## DrParasite

Bullets said:


> These absolute snack of a unit


no more SUVs?  I know they were going away from ambulances, but I'm surprised to see them in pick up trucks (although they are likely cheaper).  didn't they ask RBMC what they though of being in the dog catcher trucks?


----------



## NomadicMedic

I’m a big fan of the slide in ALS units.


----------



## Bullets

DrParasite said:


> no more SUVs?  I know they were going away from ambulances, but I'm surprised to see them in pick up trucks (although they are likely cheaper).  didn't they ask RBMC what they though of being in the dog catcher trucks?


yeah were moving away from the suburbans, they are more expensive to upfit than the F350s. There has been talk of a dog catcher like Austin Travis use


----------



## NPO

NomadicMedic said:


> I’m a big fan of the slide in ALS units.


Good for resale value, I'd imagine.


----------



## that guy

This thread is making me jealous. Especially when I'm in the GMC van-based rigs.


----------



## Sipps




----------



## Jim37F

Apparently they broke out the "AmbuBus" for real, first real MCI transporting patients to the hospital here:









						EMS AmbuBus played a key role helping injured passengers
					

EMS rolled out a new life saving tool after dozens of passengers were injured on a flight that hit severe turbulence. And it likely helped other injured patients outside of the airport. EMS used wh…




					www.khon2.com
				




An airplane encountered some unexpected severe turbulence causing 40 injuries, but most of those were "walking wounded" so the called the EMS Bus in. I knew they had one (Honolulu Fire has their own bus that could potentially also be called, don't think that one has been used real world at all though), but so far the EMS Bus has only been used at standbys.

Some more info on the bus itself:


----------



## Martyn

Here's my latest 'rig'...


----------



## USHmedic




----------



## Fastfrankie19151

beaucait said:


> Squad 7 is 2011 GMC Yukon first responder vehicle that carries our rescue equipment and can also serve as a command vehicle. My Personal EMS response unit is a 2007 Volkswagen Jetta, 2.5, 5 speed Wolfsberg edition
> 
> Located in Minot Maine


Do you have a beep beep horn instead of the air horn 😂


----------



## NomadicMedic

This is my new rig.


----------



## Fastfrankie19151

NomadicMedic said:


> This is my new rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320


That is bad *** !!! Are they a county agency or based with the Ems service ?


----------



## NomadicMedic

Fastfrankie19151 said:


> That is bad *** !!! Are they a county agency or based with the Ems service ?


its a volunteer county service.


----------



## Fastfrankie19151

NomadicMedic said:


> its a volunteer county service.


Damm nice


----------



## CANMAN

Gucci truck


----------



## Fezman92

Transits, boxes, and ugly *** crappy vans. The vans should have been retired ages ago.


----------



## Arctan

Freightliner, Sorta like this:


----------



## Arctan

Same colour scheme.


----------



## Jim37F

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Arctan

Wow, Beautiful Engine.


Jim37F said:


> View attachment 5420


----------



## Bullets

CANMAN said:


> Gucci truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374


i thought their trucks were checkered?


----------



## Arctan

CANMAN said:


> Gucci truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374


Woo Hoo! Maryland Buddies!


----------



## CANMAN

Bullets said:


> i thought their trucks were checkered?


Volunteer chase medic trucks are. This is the new county paid service scheme.


----------



## Chris EMT J

F350 and F450 ambos and a F150 that I occasionally ride chase car in


----------



## that guy

We have 1-ton Dodge Rams. Love them. There are a few short-cab van rigs left in service and they are awful.


----------

